#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Ошибки, опасности, сомнения, неожиданности в практике новичка

## Ольга Карпова

Примите мои поклоны! 
В данный период жизни я стала интересоваться учением дзен буддизма. Некоторое время я изучала тематическую литературу, а затем почувствовала необходимость практики.  Совсем недавно решилась и стала пробовать сидеть в дзадзен по классическому методу.  Получается по 20-30 мин 2 раза в сутки, со счетом выдохов. Во время дзадзен, мысли, конечно, скачут, но в целом чаще удается их пропускать мимо. Несмотря на такие мизерные результаты и начальную ступень, отмечаю благотворное влияние на сознание и общее самочувствие. В моей жизни идет довольно тяжелый период и к этой практике я обратилась не от скуки и не от нечего делать. Только благодаря этому сейчас мне удается справляться с затянувшимся стрессом. В процессе практики я ощутила очень сильное духовное притяжение к Учителю Догэн Дзендзи. Я нашла его наставления и книги, постоянно обращаюсь к нему мысленно и прошу его о сострадании. При одном воспоминании о Учителе Догэн, как о драгоценности, чувствую тепло в сердце. Такого раньше не было никогда.

Простите мое невежество. Теперь вопросы.  
Один друг из сангхи предупредил меня, что без учителя практика дзен бесполезна. Да - у меня нет учителя в этой жизни и мне пока неясно, где его искать и сколько это продлится. Я практикую на свой страх и риск. Могут ли возникнуть отрицательные эффекты и каких ошибок мне опасаться? Опасно ли продолжать практику дзадзен в данной ситуации? 
То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?
Пожалуйста, проявите сострадание и дайте советы. Мне это очень нужно. Искренне благодарна.

И сорри за оффтоп, просьба к админам: подтвердите, наконец, пожалуйста, мою регистрацию, прошло уже 3 месяца.

----------

Алик (11.07.2014), Влад К (12.07.2014), Инга Че (10.06.2015), Эделизи (11.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Здравствуйте, Ольга.
Все у вас замечательно. Продолжайте сидеть в дзадзен.
Учитель найдется.
п.с.
У меня тоже началось все с Догена  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ersh (14.07.2014), Алик (11.07.2014), Влад К (12.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (12.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Теперь вопросы.  
> Один друг из сангхи предупредил меня, что без учителя практика дзен бесполезна. Да - у меня нет учителя в этой жизни и мне пока неясно, где его искать и сколько это продлится. Я практикую на свой страх и риск. Могут ли возникнуть отрицательные эффекты и каких ошибок мне опасаться? Опасно ли продолжать практику дзадзен в данной ситуации? 
> То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?
> Пожалуйста, проявите сострадание и дайте советы. Мне это очень нужно. Искренне благодарна.
> 
> И сорри за оффтоп, просьба к админам: подтвердите, наконец, пожалуйста, мою регистрацию, прошло уже 3 месяца.


Ольга, обязательно прочитайте этот раздел сайта http://www.zendao.ru/RU/Contacts ( читать лучше снизу вверх), если будут вопросы, на которые не нашли ответ  - задавайте их автору сайта.

----------

Альбина (12.07.2014), Инга Че (10.06.2015), Ольга Карпова (12.07.2014), Эделизи (11.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?
> Пожалуйста, проявите сострадание и дайте советы. Мне это очень нужно. Искренне благодарна.


Какие тут могут быть советы?! По-моему самая адекватная реакция к Учителю - именно такая, как у Вас. :Smilie: 
У меня тоже самые тёплые чувства возникают по отношению к этому замечательному Учителю, по причине того, что серьёзный интерес к буддизму(не только к дзен) пробудил у меня именно Он.

Ps: Позволю себе порекомендовать(если конечно Вам ещё не приходилось читать) - "Сёбогэндзо Дзуймонки"(Собрание неофициальных наставлений Догена Дзендзи)

----------

Ersh (14.07.2014), Алик (05.06.2015), Ольга Карпова (12.07.2014), Татьяна Котова (26.08.2015), Эделизи (12.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Да - у меня нет учителя в этой жизни и мне пока неясно, где его искать и сколько это продлится.


Неподалеку от вас, в Самаре, есть сотовцы из сангхи Кайсена, у них должна быть информация где искать. 




> Я практикую на свой страх и риск. Могут ли возникнуть отрицательные эффекты и каких ошибок мне опасаться? Опасно ли продолжать практику дзадзен в данной ситуации?


Можно получить проблему с коленями, если не делать растяжку. Но вообще, никто еще не умирал от дзадзэна.




> То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?


Это наверное что-то девичье )

----------

Белов (08.06.2015), Ольга Карпова (12.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Примите мои поклоны!


Непременно!  :Smilie: 




> Один друг из сангхи предупредил меня, что без учителя практика дзен бесполезна. Да - у меня нет учителя в этой жизни и мне пока неясно, где его искать и сколько это продлится. Я практикую на свой страх и риск. Могут ли возникнуть отрицательные эффекты и каких ошибок мне опасаться? Опасно ли продолжать практику дзадзен в данной ситуации? 
> То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?


Друг прав, дзэн без учителя не работает, учителя надо искать по линии преемственности.

Любовь к учителю, этим неверное болеют все молодые адепты буддизма (да и секты тоже на этом держтся) поэтому это скорее нормально чем ненормально. У меня тоже непроизвольно возникла любовь ко всем живым существам, это скорее хорошо чем плохо.

----------

Ольга Карпова (12.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Спасибо всем ответившим, очень рада, что вы откликнулись. Спасибо за ссылки, чем больше их будет, тем лучше.
По физике - боли в коленях во время дзадзен не наблюдаю. но есть боль в голеностопных суставах уже с середины медитации, очень ощутимая и иногда затекает нога, стопа которой снизу(сижу в полулотосе, на подушке). Какие комплексы упражнений кто-то из вас делал, чтоб улучшить растяжку и освоить позу?  Сидя на стуле, лежа и тд - не хочу практиковать, пусть практика будет во всем как можно ближе к традиционной.

"что-то девичье" по отношению к Учителю - это не мой случай. Подростковая романтика здесь неуместна, да и в 37 лет личность женщины зрелая уже. Я спросила, чтоб уточнить - одобряется ли в дзен сердечная привязанность ученика к учителю? В других традициях есть культ любви к учителю - бхакти. и без этого чувства ты не можешь даже считаться полноценным учеником (у вайшнавов, например и тп) В дзен, значит, это тоже приемлемо, он не холодно-логический? Духовная связь с древним учителем, оставившим тело, это в самом деле реально в наше время? Гуру Падмасамбхава сказал - как только ученики последующих времен обратятся ко мне мысленно, знайте - я сам буду рядом с вами в тот же миг. Тогда почему то же самое не отнести и к Догэн Дзендзи, не так ли? Я очень хочу надеяться, что это так, но я критична к себе и своим ощущениям и хочу отделить фантазии от настоящей духовной связи.

Насчет поиска учителя - это болезненная для меня тема. Должна признаться - у меня некоторый страх и настороженность к поиску учителя (живого человека). Мой путь провел меня через несколько разных традиций, в частности через несколько школ индуизма и частично через ваджраяну, я контактировала с представителями самых разнообразных сект и каждый превозносил своего гуру. От сект индуизма и их гуру осталось довольно негативное впечатление. Я хотела обрести свое место в подлинной линии преемственности, но не могла найти в себе ни малейшего доверия ни к одним "свами", "бабаджи" и "деви ма", известным в наше время. Я не верю ни в один "аватар Божества".

 К некоторым Ринпоче возникал небольшой духовный отклик, но ничего определенного. Меня печалило, что столько лет я потратила на поиски пути, но до сих пор никого не могу назвать своим учителем. 
И теперь, неожиданно - Догэн, и только он, как живой, в моем сердце, я абсолютно доверяю его наставлениям. Он не мог заблуждаться. Но он оставил тело 760 лет назад (29 сентября,  в мой день рождения, кстати...)

Мне кажется, мои шансы обрести учителя дзен, общаться и обучаться, в этой жизни стремятся к нулю.
 Скажите честно, уважаемая сангха дзен-буддизма - сколько из вас успешно нашли руководство живого наставника? Кажется, это еще сложнее, чем доступ в ученичество к ламам тибетских школ. А языковой барьер как предолеваете? Сначала выучили английский, а потом занялись дзен?

----------

Алик (13.07.2014), Инга Че (10.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> По физике - боли в коленях во время дзадзен не наблюдаю. но есть боль в голеностопных суставах уже с середины медитации, очень ощутимая и иногда затекает нога, стопа которой снизу(сижу в полулотосе, на подушке). Какие комплексы упражнений кто-то из вас делал, чтоб улучшить растяжку и освоить позу? Сидя на стуле, лежа и тд - не хочу практиковать, пусть практика будет во всем как можно ближе к традиционной.


Есть стандартные растяжки для ног, их и делают. Но все-равно у многих проблемы,  т.к. поза неудобная, сидеть нужно долго.




> И теперь, неожиданно - Догэн, и только он, как живой, в моем сердце, я абсолютно доверяю его наставлениям. Он не мог заблуждаться. Но он оставил тело 760 лет назад (29 сентября,  в мой день рождения, кстати...)


Однако Догэн совсем не живой на самом деле. Книги остались хорошие от него. Но мертвые учителя, конечно, лучше живых: живые они неоднозначные, а великие старцы прошлого круты и совершенны почти так же как Человек-паук. 




> Скажите честно, уважаемая сангха дзен-буддизма - сколько из вас успешно нашли руководство живого наставника? Кажется, это еще сложнее, чем доступ в ученичество к ламам тибетских школ. А языковой барьер как предолеваете? Сначала выучили английский, а потом занялись дзен?


Английский нужен, конечно.

----------

Ольга Карпова (13.07.2014), Эделизи (13.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо всем ответившим, очень рада, что вы откликнулись. Спасибо за ссылки, чем больше их будет, тем лучше.
> По физике - боли в коленях во время дзадзен не наблюдаю. но есть боль в голеностопных суставах уже с середины медитации, очень ощутимая и иногда затекает нога, стопа которой снизу(сижу в полулотосе, на подушке). Какие комплексы упражнений кто-то из вас делал, чтоб улучшить растяжку и освоить позу?  Сидя на стуле, лежа и тд - не хочу практиковать, пусть практика будет во всем как можно ближе к традиционной.


Есть тема, посвящённая именно этому: Упражнения для "лотоса".
А голеностоп, особенно, если он беспокоит, нужно предварительно разминать/разогревать (см. в той теме посты о массаже ног)...

----------

Ольга Карпова (13.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Юй-Кан, материал о лотосе очень полезный для меня :Kiss: 




> Но мертвые учителя, конечно, лучше живых: живые они неоднозначные, а великие старцы прошлого круты и совершенны почти так же как Человек-паук.


ясно. это как если бы Догэн не выучил китайский и не поехал учиться у Жу-Цзина, а только читал трактаты о Бодхидхарме, сидя дома.  
Порекомендуйте известных вам наставников. у меня пока еще неискушенность в этом вопросе. 

Вот еще что хотела спросить... я видела и слышала примеры людей, которые допрактиковались и доэкспериментировались. Поехавшая крыша, потеря ориентации в реальной жизни, лечение в психушке. Эти факты есть как в области буддизма, так и в других эзотерических направлениях.
Уверена, кто-нибудь даже лично знаком с такими несчастными. Есть такой риск в дзен?

----------


## Поляков

> Порекомендуйте известных вам наставников. у меня пока еще неискушенность в этом вопросе.


Для россиян существуют наверное три варианта:

1. Община Сёдо Харада Роси (http://onedropzendo.ru/). Сам роси раза два приезжал, вроде его ученики приезжают.

2. Община Кайсена (http://zen-kaisen.ru/). Сам Кайсен не приезжает, но в России устраивают мероприятия его ученики и можно съездить в Европу.

3. Школа Кван Ум (www.kwanumzen.ru). Учителя приезжают 4 - 5 раз в год, но в основном только в СПб.   

Наверное, это все что есть.




> Есть такой риск в дзен?


Такого не встречал. Но есть риск, что человек станет хуже чем был до знакомства с дзэн )

----------

Ho Shim (16.07.2014), Won Soeng (13.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (13.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> По физике - боли в коленях во время дзадзен не наблюдаю. но есть боль в голеностопных суставах уже с середины медитации, очень ощутимая и иногда затекает нога, стопа которой снизу(сижу в полулотосе, на подушке). Какие комплексы упражнений кто-то из вас делал, чтоб улучшить растяжку и освоить позу?  Сидя на стуле, лежа и тд - не хочу практиковать, пусть практика будет во всем как можно ближе к традиционной.


было дело - шиваиты научили гимнастике для освоения позы лотоса. За 3 месяца можно "посадить" в позу лотоса любого с любой конституцией тела, при условии регулярных упражнений (15 мин. в день). После неё сидеть на подушке в "полулотосе" как здрасьте. Если интересует - пишите в личку



> Мне кажется, мои шансы обрести учителя дзен, общаться и обучаться, в этой жизни стремятся к нулю.


не ученики находят Учителя, а наоборот (так я слышал). Подготовьте сперва ум. Например, прочитывать ежедневно 1 раз (в течение 3-х месяцев) сутру Запуска колеса Дхармы (с последующим анализом описываемого) гораздо эффективнее любой гимнастики, или часовых "посиделок" с отваливающимися коленями или голенями, или фантазий

----------

Ольга Карпова (14.07.2014), Шавырин (14.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Юй-Кан, материал о лотосе очень полезный для меня
> 
> 
> 
> ясно. это как если бы Догэн не выучил китайский и не поехал учиться у Жу-Цзина, а только читал трактаты о Бодхидхарме, сидя дома.  
> Порекомендуйте известных вам наставников. у меня пока еще неискушенность в этом вопросе. 
> 
> Вот еще что хотела спросить... я видела и слышала примеры людей, которые допрактиковались и доэкспериментировались. Поехавшая крыша, потеря ориентации в реальной жизни, лечение в психушке. Эти факты есть как в области буддизма, так и в других эзотерических направлениях.
> Уверена, кто-нибудь даже лично знаком с такими несчастными. Есть такой риск в дзен?


Ольга, еще раз рекомендую Вам то же, что и вначале :  http://www.zendao.ru/RU/Contacts . Там есть ответы на задаваемые Вами вопросы.

----------

Ольга Карпова (14.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Спасибо, более личные диалоги переношу в ЛС, к тем, чьи советы меня заинтересовали.
Алик, в прошлом я была шайвой...)) но правильной асане никто не научил.

О женщинах и Пути.
Почему так мало встречается упоминаний о женщинах- просветленных практиках, о женских монастырях?
Или расцвет буддизма шел в те времена, когда женщина не считалась полноценным существом? Вид Хомо Сапиенс состоит из 2 полов и не может существовать иначе. Удивительно, почему одной половине человечества во многии периоды истории практически отказывалось считаться Человеком? Отводилась только вспомогательная роль в размножении и обеспечении бытового комфорта. Как домашним животным. Я читала несколько историй о животных, обретших просветление (петух, кот, вол) и почти столько же историй о просветленных женщинах. 
Когда читаешь писания патриархов или историю буддизма, такое впечатление, что человечество имело только один пол. 
Мне хочется понять, в чем же правда? Женщины того времени сами были не заинтересованы в духовной практике? Или им просто не позволяли мужчины, не желая терять удобных рабынь-жен-наложниц?

Или нет на самом деле равных возможностей? И раз уж душа в этот раз воплотилась в женском теле, то ей нужно пройти "подготовительный курс" или отработку земного семейно-бытового служения длинною в жизнь. А затем уж снова получит мужское тело и откроются настоящие возможности обрести пробуждение?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Что ж это все так позой лотоса сильно заморачиваются? Дословно, конечно, не приведу цитату, но Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче в одном своём выступлении говорил, что все эти позы нужны для более длительной медитации, чтобы тело не уставало, спина была прямая. И вообще, он сказал, что тогда не было у людей удобной мебели, сидели на полу, как могли, придумывали удобные позы. Именно поэтому Будда Шакьямуни сидел в лотосе. А Будда Майтрейя, как он же сказал, скорее всего будет сидеть на стуле  :Smilie:  Так что, сидите на стуле и тренируйтесь садиться в лотос, медитировать это нисколько не мешает  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.06.2015), Фил (14.07.2014), Эделизи (14.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Или нет на самом деле равных возможностей? И раз уж душа в этот раз воплотилась в женском теле, то ей нужно пройти "подготовительный курс" или отработку земного семейно-бытового служения длинною в жизнь. А затем уж снова получит мужское тело и откроются настоящие возможности обрести пробуждение?


Природа Будды одинакова у женщины и мужчины.

----------

Алик (14.07.2014), Сергей Ч (14.07.2014), Шавырин (14.07.2014)

----------


## Паня

> О женщинах и Пути.
> Почему так мало встречается упоминаний о женщинах- просветленных практиках


В дзен школе Кван Ум есть женщина дзен-мастер Бон Шим. Не могу судить достигла она просветления или нет, но все же...........)

----------

Алик (14.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Именно поэтому Будда Шакьямуни сидел в лотосе.


Гы-гы, не поверю что у них и табуретки не было, зачем так ноги заплетать? А если серьезно то в учении о каналх и пранах это объяснено.




> А Будда Майтрейя, как он же сказал, скорее всего будет сидеть на стуле


Значит не будет тантру давать?

----------


## Алик

> Спасибо, более личные диалоги переношу в ЛС, к тем, чьи советы меня заинтересовали.
> Алик, в прошлом я была шайвой...)) но правильной асане никто не научил.
> 
> О женщинах и Пути.
> Почему так мало встречается упоминаний о женщинах- просветленных практиках, о женских монастырях?
> Или расцвет буддизма шел в те времена, когда женщина не считалась полноценным существом? Вид Хомо Сапиенс состоит из 2 полов и не может существовать иначе. Удивительно, почему одной половине человечества во многии периоды истории практически отказывалось считаться Человеком? Отводилась только вспомогательная роль в размножении и обеспечении бытового комфорта. Как домашним животным. Я читала несколько историй о животных, обретших просветление (петух, кот, вол) и почти столько же историй о просветленных женщинах. 
> Когда читаешь писания патриархов или историю буддизма, такое впечатление, что человечество имело только один пол. 
> Мне хочется понять, в чем же правда? Женщины того времени сами были не заинтересованы в духовной практике? Или им просто не позволяли мужчины, не желая терять удобных рабынь-жен-наложниц?
> 
> Или нет на самом деле равных возможностей? И раз уж душа в этот раз воплотилась в женском теле, то ей нужно пройти "подготовительный курс" или отработку земного семейно-бытового служения длинною в жизнь. А затем уж снова получит мужское тело и откроются настоящие возможности обрести пробуждение?


Есть хорошая история о истинном пути для женщины ):
"
В четверг вечером после Дхармовой беседы в Кембриджском Дзэн Центре молодая женщина 
спросила Сунг Сан Сон Са Ним: «Каков истинный путь для женщин?»
Сон Са сказал: «Не знаю — я не женщина». (Смех в аудитории). Затем через несколько 
секунд: «О'кей, я спрашиваю вас: «Что такое женщина?»»
Ученица сказала: «Я не знаю».
Сон Са сказал: «Это — истинный путь. Только не знающий ум. В незнающем уме нет ни 
женщины, ни мужчины, ни старого, ни молодого, ни людей, ни Будды, ни себя, ни мира, 
вообще ничего. Если вы поймете этот не знающий ум, то вы поймете истинный путь. Если 
вы не поймете не знающий ум, то вы не сможете понять истинный путь. О'кей?»
«Не знаю».
«Тогда вы должны придерживаться незнающего ума».
«Но если все обстоит только так, тогда мужчина — это мужчина, а женщина — это 
женщина!»
«Да».
«Тогда истинный путь для мужчин и истинный путь для женщин — разные или 
одинаковые?» (Смех).
Сон Са сказал: «О, это очень большой вопрос!» (Смех). «Поэтому я спрашиваю вас, мужчина 
и женщина — это одно и то же или разное?»
«Я спросила первая!»
Сон Са сказал: «Тогда вы уже достигли истинного пути для женщин». (Смех).
«Не понимаю».
Сон Са сказал: «Тогда я ударю вас». (Смех). «Теперь понимаете?»
Ученица поклонилась."
http://www.kwanumzen.ru/assets/files..._buddha_ru.pdf

----------

Богдан Б (19.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (14.07.2014), Паня (14.07.2014), Эделизи (14.07.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Гы-гы, не поверю что у них и табуретки не было, зачем так ноги заплетать? А если серьезно то в учении о каналх и пранах это объяснено.
> 
> 
> Значит не будет тантру давать?


Для нас, болезных, с малыми способностями не будет  :Smilie:  А крутаны с большими способностями, которые тантру юзают, видимо, садятся в лотос по дефолту  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Для нас, болезных, с малыми способностями не будет  А крутаны с большими способностями, которые тантру юзают, видимо, садятся в лотос по дефолту


Интересно, как тогда вы (упомянули как нас) сидите?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Интересно, как тогда вы (упомянули как нас) сидите?


Ок, давайте поговорим про тибетские линии передачи  :Smilie: 

Лично я, когда получал указания по шаматхе, получал указания сидеть с прямой спиной, ноги складывать можно было как угодно. Но это, видимо, в Сутраяне всё  :Smilie:  Дзигар Конгтрул Ринпоче этому учит, хотя он и тантру Лонгчен Ниьнтиг тоже учит. Вот, и руки тоже, как он говорит, можно складывать по-разному, в линии Дзогчен по одному, в основной его линии - по-другому. Но это не важно, главное ведь суть шаматхи.

А если мы говорим не о тибетских линиях, там то же самое, даже в Сото на первых порах советуют медитировать сидя хоть по-бирмански. Можно ещё Сюнрю Судзуки почитать как с ними на ретрите медитировала какая-то девушка в лежачем положении, потому что не могла сидеть.

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Алик, хороший коан. Но ни один мужчина его не решит, пока сам не окажется в женском теле. 




> Природа Будды одинакова у женщины и мужчины.


Это теория.  А на практике Путь к пробуждению этой природы разный. Почему Будда сначала не хотел разрешать женскую сангху? Он ведь решил это не просто так, наверное, не из ограниченного шовинизма. А потом сказал, что из-за этой поблажки Учение проживет на несколько веков меньше. Когда я про это узнала, сначала я не могла поверить... 

Может, женщине трудней достичь реализации, потому что на нее ложится бремя воспитания детей? В истории были примеры, когда женщина уходила в аскезу, а детей оставляла мужу? Вот наоборот - очень часто было.
А если у женщины нет детей - тогда ее возможности продвижения уравниваются с мужскими? Это тоже не так.

Мне кажется, проблема в том, что женщине не хватает решимости, твердости, Ян. Она - Инь. Она часто отвлекается и впадает в самосожаление и депрессию. она способна приложить колоссальные усилия, только на волне аффекта, взрыва эмоций (защита ребенка или близких и тд), но не в состоянии поддерживать длительное напряжение формальной практики. она не может обходиться без эмоциональной релаксации, без погружение в тепло близких отношений, а на монашеском пути это невозможно. 

Поймите меня правильно: я сейчас делюсь своими глубоко личными мыслями, теперь я к этому готова. вот у меня, всю жизнь было желание монашеского пути, в юности очень сильное. потом, когда сложилась семья, это потускнело на время. но я четко решила для себя, что не буду иметь детей, чтоб не обременять себя привязанностями и реализовать свою хоть когда-то мечту в будущем. муж не был согласен со мной, отказ от материнства привел к распаду семьи. я с готовностью, даже с радостью, пошла на развод. возможно, это была моя ошибка и я не выполнила свою дхарму.
И вот - я социально свободна... нет обязательств, нет привязанностей. что мешает отдать все силы интенсивной практике, уйти в ретриты?
Но эта свобода не сделала мой путь к реализации легче. Напротив. Я ощущаю постоянный холод и боль и вижу свою неспособность посвятить свою жизнь тому, чему посвятили ее монахи. Даже не обязательно принимать формальные обеты и брить голову. А хотя бы жить в миру по монашески? Но это требует огромных усилий, самоотречения. я не могу... я потеряла все, не обретя ничего.

Я долго размышляла над своими ошибками. и поняла, что все это случилось из-за самонадеянности и ложной уверенности в своих силах, была и духовная гордыня: "я не хочу размениваться на бытовую суету, буду жить как садху, как бхикшуни и жизнь обретет настоящий смысл". 
Но у женщин намного меньше реальных сил и возможностей, чем мы думаем сами о себе. Нам нужно постоянное тепло и защита, эмоциональный комфорт. и это не прихоть - это непреодолимая потребность, мы такими родились. Видимо, поэтому так мало реализованных женщин-монахинь. Пройдя через крайнее отчаяние и разочарование, я слишком поздно поняла цену своим силам. они ничтожны, как и сама личность, мечтающая об этих силах. И затем был гнев и обида на себя, а потом пришло смирение. 
Принять свою жизнь такой как она есть - чего же еще добиваться?

----------

Алик (14.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Мне кажется, проблема в том, что женщине не хватает решимости, твердости, Ян. Она - Инь. Она часто отвлекается и впадает в самосожаление и депрессию. она способна приложить колоссальные усилия, только на волне аффекта, взрыва эмоций (защита ребенка или близких и тд), но не в состоянии поддерживать длительное напряжение формальной практики. она не может обходиться без эмоциональной релаксации, без погружение в тепло близких отношений, а на монашеском пути это невозможно.


Ольга не нужно обобщать. Все женщины разные. И все мужчины. 
В ваджраяне считается - если у женщины сильная мотивация, она достигнет реализации быстрее, чем мужчина.
(Не могу вспомнить точно кто это говорил, но этот Учитель связан с Трома Нагмо. Если кто знает, подскажите).

----------

Thaitali (20.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> Ольга не нужно обобщать. Все женщины разные. И все мужчины. 
> В ваджраяне считается - если у женщины сильная мотивация, она достигнет реализации быстрее, чем мужчина.


да, я знала :Smilie:  что если не Вы, то хоть кто-то, но скажет что-то подобное. но ответьте: что такое эта сильная мотивация? насколько сильной она должна быть, чтоб продвинуть женщину быстрее мужчины, как сказано? как она проявляется? и почему так мало женщин ей обладают? 

Асаны, пранаяма, куда ноги, куда взгляд - все это хорошо, но это технические мелочи. Люди здесь любят рассуждать о деталях техник.
От главной ошибки и помехи практически невозможно спастись. Основное заблуждение и помеха в практике - это я сама для себя. Каждый для себя. Мне кажется, пока не избавишься "я сам, я сама", практика не продвинется. А как только избавишься - цель практики достигнута. Замкнутый круг. Где же взять источник вдохновения? кто придет на помощь, если нет учителя? к кому взывать, к каким боддхисаттвам? иногда просто без сил лежишь в прахе, как червяк и невозможно подняться и снова продолжать практику. так требуется рука, которая подняла бы из этого ничтожества, хоть один небольшой импульс, а дальше уже садишься в дзадзен. Иногда хочется все бросить. Такое искушение - бросить, не заниматься этим мазохизмом и все. Но тогда для чего дальше жить? это единственная цель, а если потерять и ее...

----------

Thaitali (20.07.2014), Алик (14.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> да, я знала что если не Вы, то хоть кто-то, но скажет что-то подобное. но ответьте: что такое эта сильная мотивация? насколько сильной она должна быть, чтоб продвинуть женщину быстрее мужчины, как сказано? как она проявляется? и почему так мало женщин ей обладают? 
> 
> Асаны, пранаяма, куда ноги, куда взгляд - все это хорошо, но это технические мелочи. Люди здесь любят рассуждать о деталях техник.
> От главной ошибки и помехи практически невозможно спастись. Основное заблуждение и помеха в практике - это я сама для себя. Каждый для себя. Мне кажется, пока не избавишься "я сам, я сама", практика не продвинется. А как только избавишься - цель практики достигнута. Замкнутый круг. Где же взять источник вдохновения? кто придет на помощь, если нет учителя? к кому взывать, к каким боддхисаттвам? иногда просто без сил лежишь в прахе, как червяк и невозможно подняться и снова продолжать практику. так требуется рука, которая подняла бы из этого ничтожества, хоть один небольшой импульс, а дальше уже садишься в дзадзен. Иногда хочется все бросить. Такое искушение - бросить, не заниматься этим мазохизмом и все. Но тогда для чего дальше жить? это единственная цель, а если потерять и ее...


Сильная мотивация - это желание во что бы то ни стало освободиться из колеса сансары. Мало или много женщин или мужчин ей обладают, мы не знаем, не обладаем всеведением.

Насчет учителя. Про светильник самому себе вы знаете, конечно. Но, я вижу, без авторитета вы не можете. Напишите письмо какому-нибудь учителю. Тому, кто вызывает доверие. Сайтов монастырей и центров полно. 

И да, мазохизм - это не заниматься дзадзен, как вы выразились. Мазохизм - ныть о своем нелегком и особенном женском предназначении.

----------

Thaitali (20.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (14.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> да, я знала что если не Вы, то хоть кто-то, но скажет что-то подобное. но ответьте: что такое эта сильная мотивация? насколько сильной она должна быть, чтоб продвинуть женщину быстрее мужчины, как сказано? как она проявляется? и почему так мало женщин ей обладают?


Сильная мотивация -- сильная воля или сильное желание...
А что касается основной разницы меж природами Ж и М, она состоит в разных их предназначениях с т.зр. Природы: при всех частных исключениях из этого правила, назначение женщины -- служить _кому-то_ (мужчине, ребёнку...), мужчины -- служить _чему-то_ (делу, идее...). 
Потому, в частности, мужчины и не способны рожать ничего, кроме идей : ).





> Асаны, пранаяма, куда ноги, куда взгляд - все это хорошо, но это технические мелочи. Люди здесь любят рассуждать о деталях техник.
> От главной ошибки и помехи практически невозможно спастись. Основное заблуждение и помеха в практике - это я сама для себя. Каждый для себя. Мне кажется, пока не избавишься "я сам, я сама", практика не продвинется. А как только избавишься - цель практики достигнута. Замкнутый круг. Где же взять источник вдохновения? кто придет на помощь, если нет учителя? к кому взывать, к каким боддхисаттвам? иногда просто без сил лежишь в прахе, как червяк и невозможно подняться и снова продолжать практику. так требуется рука, которая подняла бы из этого ничтожества, хоть один небольшой импульс, а дальше уже садишься в дзадзен. Иногда хочется все бросить. Такое искушение - бросить, не заниматься этим мазохизмом и все. Но тогда для чего дальше жить? это единственная цель, а если потерять и ее...


Проблема, кажется, в том, что хочется _враз_ отбросить привязанность к "я" и, соответственно, всякие "мне", "моё"?
Но ведь это удаётся мало кому даже и из мужчин-монахов, искренне преданных Дхарме и отстранившихся от мирского.

И если допустить, что жизнь последователю Дхармы как раз и дана для того, чтобы Дхарме следовать, невзирая на препятствия (прежде всего -- внутренние), подлежащие устранению... То нужно: а) упёрто следовать взятым обетам (что с т.зр. социальной как бы хорошо, но крайне невыгодно); б) брать себя за ворот и сажать в дзадзэн -- _ни-за-чем_, а просто, потому что -- НАДО! : ) 
И для этого совсем не обязательно рвать все связи, устраивая себе ад и полную обструкцию %)... Ведь когда придёт время и появится реальная готовность, отречение от сансары произойдёт естественно.

И ещё одно: мастера, как можно убедиться по разным интервью и диалогам (фрагмент одного из которых был представлен выше), не могут и не будут решать чужие проблемы... А основное отличие буддизма (невзирая на моменты амидаизма и т.п.) состоит в том, что всю ответственность за своё существование последователь Дхармы должен принять на себя.

----------

Алик (14.07.2014), Альбина (14.07.2014), Антон Соносон (16.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ольга, посмотрите вот этот текст: "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм"? Тут, мне кажется, очень ясно и правильно изложено: что, как и зачем...
И -- "Общее разъяснение великого наставника Дхармы четырёх способов..."

----------

Алик (14.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014), Эделизи (15.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Принять свою жизнь такой как она есть - чего же еще добиваться?


Смирение - идеал христианина. Буддизм немного  о другом. Вы пишете, что всю жизнь мечтали о монашестве, но для чего? От себя не спрячешься.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смирение - идеал христианина. Буддизм немного  о другом.


Вот, если верить писаниям, что сказал по этому поводу Бодхидхарма:

Первое — [принимать] воздаяния за неблагие деяния.

[Приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния называется способ совершенствования в Пути, при котором подвергающийся страданиям и лишениям внутренне обращается к себе со словами: «Ранее в течение бесчисленных кальп я, следуя самости и будучи разнузданным и безнравственным, неисчислимо многих обижал, ненавидел и убивал. Ныне же я, даже не чиня никому зла, пожинаю плоды прежних своих неблагих деяний. И ни боги, ни люди не способны знать, что [меня] ожидает. И я добровольно, смиренно, без обиды и жалоб, должен принимать это». В сутре сказано: «Испытывая страдание, не горевать». Почему — так? Потому что это, будучи осознано и неуклонно исполняемо, помогает преисполненному обид вступить на Путь. Таково разъяснение названного «[приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния». 

Второе — соответствовать обусловленности. 

Все чувствующие существа не имеют самости, и всё, [с ними] происходящее, обусловлено. Страданий и радостей каждый удостаивается согласно условиям и карме. Если я одержал победу, удостоился вознаграждения, славы и тому подобного, то это — благодаря моим прошлым деяниям в предшествующих существованиях. И ныне я обретаю это, пока условия не будут исчерпаны. Чему же тут радоваться? [Если познал, что] обретение и утрата обусловлены, [то] ум ни возмущается, ни смущается. [Оставаться] невозмутимым ветрами радости — это и есть сокровенное следование Пути. Таково сущностное объяснение названного «соответствием обусловленности».

----------

Алик (14.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей А

> да, я знала что если не Вы, то хоть кто-то, но скажет что-то подобное. но ответьте: что такое эта сильная мотивация? насколько сильной она должна быть, чтоб продвинуть женщину быстрее мужчины, как сказано? как она проявляется? и почему так мало женщин ей обладают? 
> 
> Асаны, пранаяма, куда ноги, куда взгляд - все это хорошо, но это технические мелочи. Люди здесь любят рассуждать о деталях техник.
> От главной ошибки и помехи практически невозможно спастись. Основное заблуждение и помеха в практике - это я сама для себя. Каждый для себя. Мне кажется, пока не избавишься "я сам, я сама", практика не продвинется. А как только избавишься - цель практики достигнута. Замкнутый круг. Где же взять источник вдохновения? кто придет на помощь, если нет учителя? к кому взывать, к каким боддхисаттвам? иногда просто без сил лежишь в прахе, как червяк и невозможно подняться и снова продолжать практику. так требуется рука, которая подняла бы из этого ничтожества, хоть один небольшой импульс, а дальше уже садишься в дзадзен. Иногда хочется все бросить. Такое искушение - бросить, не заниматься этим мазохизмом и все. Но тогда для чего дальше жить? это единственная цель, а если потерять и ее...


Сильная мотивация - сильное отречение от сансары (плюс бодхичитта для бодхисаттв). Мало, кто может быстро этого достигнуть. Кому-то достаточно услышать строчку дхармы, и он готов оставить все и уйти из мира. Остальным нужно взращивать это устремление, размышлять о непостоянстве, смерти, страданиях. Также нужно иметь веру в путь и результат, закон причины и следствия, иметь терпение в отношении результатов пути. Нужно научиться радоваться практике дхармы, понимать, какую пользу она приносит, стремиться к практике. Это и станет мотивацией и источником вдохновения. Различные медитации-размышления в подробностях можно найти например в ламриме Цонкапы (первые три тома об этом; извините, что пример не из дзен  :Smilie: ). И лучше не рвать все связи с миром, пока не готов. Удачи в практике!

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Бо

Сунг Сан Сон Са Ним. Основатель дзен школы Кван Ум.

несколько моих переводов:

http://dhammalib.ru/soengsa/ss_01_100.html
http://dhammalib.ru/soengsa/ss_101_150.html

его ученица, которая сейчас считается мастером Дзен - Барбара Роудс, была с ним с самого основания с 70-х в США.

http://www.kwanumzen.org/author/zen-master-soeng-hyang/

----------

Алик (15.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014), Паня (15.07.2014), Эделизи (15.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ок, давайте поговорим про тибетские линии передачи 
> 
> Лично я, когда получал указания по шаматхе, получал указания сидеть с прямой спиной, ноги складывать можно было как угодно. Но это, видимо, в Сутраяне всё  Дзигар Конгтрул Ринпоче этому учит, хотя он и тантру Лонгчен Ниьнтиг тоже учит. Вот, и руки тоже, как он говорит, можно складывать по-разному, в линии Дзогчен по одному, в основной его линии - по-другому. Но это не важно, главное ведь суть шаматхи.
> 
> А если мы говорим не о тибетских линиях, там то же самое, даже в Сото на первых порах советуют медитировать сидя хоть по-бирмански. Можно ещё Сюнрю Судзуки почитать как с ними на ретрите медитировала какая-то девушка в лежачем положении, потому что не могла сидеть.


Понятно, 
согласен что на начальном этапе можно сидеть в любой удобной позиции, однако по мере того как длительность медитации возрастет, наилучшей позицией для длительного пребывания будет поза лотоса поэтому лучше помаленьку в нее переходить. Во вторых это наилучшая позиция для упорядочивания энергетических ветров а значит наиболее эффективная, совершенно без разницы в тибетской традиции или нет.

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> Проблема, кажется, в том, что хочется _враз_ отбросить привязанность к "я" и, соответственно, всякие "мне", "моё"?
> Но ведь это удаётся мало кому даже и из мужчин-монахов, искренне преданных Дхарме и отстранившихся от мирского.


Вы верно подметили суть моих сложностей. хочется сразу хороших результатов и устойчивости в практике, хочется отбросить все, что мешает. но не получается! когда стали отсекаться мирские связи, как раз тогда мне стало их не хватать. когда все мирские удовольствия и развлечения были к моим услугам, мне казалось очень легко от них отказаться. теперь же, я ощущаю себя словно заживо похороненной, ни живой ни мертвой. в некоторые моменты практика даже вызывает отвращение.  из-за этого появляется гнев на себя, а потом отчаяние, что я не способна к самоконтролю и длительным усилиям.  я привыкла быть отличницей, но по своей оценке, в буддийской практике я не тяну даже на тройку. сделала вывод, что желание монашеской жизни раньше было незрелым. 
иногда приходят очень сильные желания - возвратиться к свободному образу жизни, к развлечениям, выпить бокал вина, закурить сигарету, прекратить отказывать себе в личной жизни. Когда всю жизнь живешь по принципу "все позволено, все желания должны удовлетворяться", теперь так непривычно ограничивать себя. ужасно стыдно. после этого мне трудно даже взглянуть на статую Будды. я не знаю, как с этим бороться. 




> Сильная мотивация -- сильная воля или сильное желание...


на деле выяснилось, что этого ценного качества мне не хватает. идет раскачка то в плюс то в минус. с периодичностью в 2-3 дня. 




> А что касается основной разницы меж природами Ж и М, она состоит в разных их предназначениях с т.зр. Природы: при всех частных исключениях из этого правила, назначение женщины -- служить _кому-то_ (мужчине, ребёнку...), мужчины -- служить _чему-то_ (делу, идее...). 
> Потому, в частности, мужчины и не способны рожать ничего, кроме идей : ).


Спасибо, Вы верно поняли. примерно это я подразумевала, говоря, что женщине трудней отказаться от мирской, семейной жизни во имя "чего-то", во имя Идеи. Даже если в начале есть такой порыв, потом ей труднее адаптироваться к одиночеству, чем мужчине. 




> Вот, если верить писаниям, что сказал по этому поводу Бодхидхарма:
> 
> Первое — [принимать] воздаяния за неблагие деяния.
> 
> [Приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния называется способ совершенствования в Пути, при котором подвергающийся страданиям и лишениям внутренне обращается к себе со словами: «Ранее в течение бесчисленных кальп я, следуя самости и будучи разнузданным и безнравственным, неисчислимо многих обижал, ненавидел и убивал. Ныне же я, даже не чиня никому зла, пожинаю плоды прежних своих неблагих деяний. И ни боги, ни люди не способны знать, что [меня] ожидает. И я добровольно, смиренно, без обиды и жалоб, должен принимать это». В сутре сказано: «Испытывая страдание, не горевать». Почему — так? Потому что это, будучи осознано и неуклонно исполняемо, помогает преисполненному обид вступить на Путь. Таково разъяснение названного «[приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния». 
> 
> Второе — соответствовать обусловленности. 
> 
> Все чувствующие существа не имеют самости, и всё, [с ними] происходящее, обусловлено. Страданий и радостей каждый удостаивается согласно условиям и карме. Если я одержал победу, удостоился вознаграждения, славы и тому подобного, то это — благодаря моим прошлым деяниям в предшествующих существованиях. И ныне я обретаю это, пока условия не будут исчерпаны. Чему же тут радоваться? [Если познал, что] обретение и утрата обусловлены, [то] ум ни возмущается, ни смущается. [Оставаться] невозмутимым ветрами радости — это и есть сокровенное следование Пути. Таково сущностное объяснение названного «соответствием обусловленности».


Очень уместная цитата, именно такое отношение пытаюсь культивировать, насколько могу. 

Спасибо вам всем, хотя всех по отдельности поблагодарила. Многое в ваших ответах и ссылках мне помогло.

----------

Алик (19.07.2014), Юй Кан (19.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> иногда приходят очень сильные желания - возвратиться к свободному образу жизни, к развлечениям, выпить бокал вина, закурить сигарету, прекратить отказывать себе в личной жизни. Когда всю жизнь живешь по принципу "все позволено, все желания должны удовлетворяться", теперь так непривычно ограничивать себя. ужасно стыдно. после этого мне трудно даже взглянуть на статую Будды. я не знаю, как с этим бороться.


Но ведь Будда Гаутама сам вкусил все мирские сладости, прежде чем оставил дом... Потому, думаю, он Вас не осудил бы. : )
И вот книга буддийского монаха и настоятеля монастыря Антайдзи о непростой жизни в разных монастырях: "Дзадзэн или путь к счастью".




> на деле выяснилось, что этого ценного качества мне не хватает. идет раскачка то в плюс то в минус. с периодичностью в 2-3 дня.


Так ведь и это -- нормально! Вы ведь знаете, что _нетренированная_ психика работает так же, как маятник? И, мои извинения за "дважды два", её надо просто неустанно и упёрто тренировать... : )




> Спасибо, Вы верно поняли. примерно это я подразумевала, говоря, что женщине трудней отказаться от мирской, семейной жизни во имя "чего-то", во имя Идеи. Даже если в начале есть такой порыв, потом ей труднее адаптироваться к одиночеству, чем мужчине.


Да, женщинам -- сложнее: в силу тех же, в общем случае, гендерных психофизических особенностей. 
Однако "ломка" при переходе к отстранённому от социума образу жизни, даже без ухода в монастырь или в леса/горы : ), и у мужчин происходит и длится по-разному. Тут уж -- кто чего накопил в предыдущих жизнях...
Но, в любом случае, полагаю, нужно настраиваться на _долговременное_ приложение усилий, воспитывая, прежде всего, терпение, и помня, к примеру, такое вот афористичное наставление: "*Надейся на лучшее, будь готов к худшему, делай, что дóлжно, и -- будь, что будет*".

Наконец, заглянув в Ваш профиль, задал себе наивный вопрос: "Как при _такой профессии_ такая серьёзная девушка может озадачиваться вопросом о том, зачем жить?!"

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> иногда приходят очень сильные желания - возвратиться к свободному образу жизни, к развлечениям, выпить бокал вина, закурить сигарету, прекратить отказывать себе в личной жизни. Когда всю жизнь живешь по принципу "все позволено, все желания должны удовлетворяться", теперь так непривычно ограничивать себя. ужасно стыдно. после этого мне трудно даже взглянуть на статую Будды. я не знаю, как с этим бороться.


Не надо с этим бороться! Оно само станет не нужно.
Или не станет. Значит это - нужно.
Некоторые бросают курить с помощью силы воли.
Результат потом обычно, как говорится "лучше бы пил и курил".

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014), Паня (19.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Наконец, заглянув в Ваш профиль, задал себе наивный вопрос: "Как при _такой профессии_ такая серьёзная девушка может озадачиваться вопросом о том, зачем жить?!"


Если бы была такая профессия, которая спасала бы от самсары!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если бы была такая профессия, которая спасала бы от самсары!


Из Ланкаватары:

Это подобно тому, как тень и солнце, длинное и короткое, черное и белое представляются двумя, будучи неразделимы. Как с сансарой и нирваной, так и со всеми дхармами: они не-двойственны. Не «где сансара, там и нирвана» и не «где нирвана, там и сансара», Махамати, ибо в этом — источник существования множественности и различий. Оттого и сказано: «Не-двойственны как сансара и паринирвана, так и все дхармы». Потому, Махамати, надлежит совершенствоваться в [постижения] признаков пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности, не-самосущести.
Тут в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такие гатхи: 

137. Я неизменно учу пустоте, свободной от вечного существования и полного разрушения. 
Сансара подобна сну, майе, и нет исчезновения кармы. 

138. То же — с пространством, нирваной и двойным прекращением1. 
(77) Невежды измысливают не-сотворённое, благородные же свободны от бытия и не-бытия.

----------

Алик (19.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если бы была такая профессия, которая спасала бы от самсары!


Заодно: врачи ведь тоже только _помогают_ не умереть, а дальше больной уже должен сам... Правда?
Ну а лирически говоря, это -- дело мастера Бо! : )

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Заодно: врачи ведь тоже только _помогают_ не умереть, а дальше больной уже должен сам... Правда?
> Ну а лирически говоря, это -- дело мастера Бо! : )


Я о том, что возможно некоторые думают, что профессия бухгалтера, кассира или скажем, генерального директора - это тоска страшная и бессмысленная бездуховность.
А вот профессия врача, спасателя, учителя, миротворца - это совсем другое дело. сама профессия обязывает.
Но на практике все не так.

----------

Алик (19.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я о том, что возможно некоторые думают, что профессия бухгалтера, кассира или скажем, генерального директора - это тоска страшная и бессмысленная бездуховность.
> А вот профессия врача, спасателя, учителя, миротворца - это совсем другое дело. сама профессия обязывает.
> Но на практике все не так.


На практике ваще фсё наобормот, вплоть до того, что бросил курить с пом. силы воли -- попал фсех в ад, ага? : )
А токмо у мну -- не про тоску/веселье и духовность/бездуховность (о каких оппозициях тут речи вообще нету), а про смысл конкретной профессии конкретного человека, задавшего вопрос о смысле...

----------


## Фил

Смысл профессии анестезиолога-реаниматолога - спасать людей.
Каким образом и какой смысл это может добавить в жизнь самого анестезиолога-реаниматолога - мне непонятно.
Или Вы не отделяете профессию от человека, который этой профессией обладает?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смысл профессии анестезиолога-реаниматолога - спасать людей.
> Каким образом и какой смысл это может добавить в жизнь самого анестезиолога-реаниматолога - мне непонятно.
> Или Вы не отделяете профессию от человека, который этой профессией обладает?


Не заметили, какой вопрос (именно ВОПРОС) в свете всего этого был задан мною Ольге, отделением чьей профессии от неё самой невнимательный Фил вдруг озадачился?

----------


## Фил

> Наконец, заглянув в Ваш профиль, задал себе наивный вопрос: "Как при такой профессии такая серьёзная девушка может озадачиваться вопросом о том, зачем жить?!"


Вот я Вам и говорю, что вопрос "зачем жить" не имеет связи с профессией того, кто его задает.
Вы думаете Януш Корчак не мог задавать себе такой вопрос?

----------


## Фил

> Не заметили, какой вопрос (именно ВОПРОС) в свете всего этого был задан мною Ольге, отделением чьей профессии от неё самой невнимательный Фил вдруг озадачился?


Вы же озадачились слиянием. Почему бы мне не озадачится разделением?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот я Вам и говорю, что вопрос "зачем жить" не имеет связи с профессией того, кто его задает.


От человека зависит. И от состояния ума этого человека в тот или иной момент.
Потому этот вопрос, заданный Ольге, -- не Филова категоричного ума дело.
Говорю сурово, ибо влазить, образно говоря, "с однозначной %) оглоблей" и дичью (как в случае с мнением про "бросить курить") в непростой диалог по серьёзным вопросам, заданным девушкой топикстартером, -- неправильно, даже если очень-очень хочется.




> Вы же озадачились слиянием. Почему бы мне не озадачится разделением?


Я задал вопрос, как с этим обстоит дело у Ольги, попросившей о помощи, а не у кого-то ещё с его последующими самооправдательными "Почему бы мне не ... ?".

----------


## Фил

> От человека зависит. И от состояния ума этого человека в тот или иной момент.
> Потому этот вопрос, заданный Ольге, -- не Филова категоричного ума дело.


Ну ничего себе...
Зачем тогда в открытом форуме этот вопрос задавать?
Спрашивали бы тогда в ЛС.

А про то как бросить курить, не только я один так считаю.
Пишу со своего опыта. Естественно все индивидуально.
Непонятно, чем вызвано такое неприятие, с Вашей стороны.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну ничего себе...
> Зачем тогда в открытом форуме этот вопрос задавать?
> Спрашивали бы тогда в ЛС.


Спросил там, где счёл нужным. И задал -- неужто опять будет непонятно? -- этот вопрос (уже в который раз объясняю) Ольге, а не Филу...




> А про то как бросить курить, не только я один так считаю.
> Пишу со своего опыта. Естественно все индивидуально.
> Непонятно, чем вызвано такое неприятие, с Вашей стороны.


Да, всё, как, наконец, довыяснилось, индивидуально.
Потому, если по уму, советы во многих -- если не во всех -- серьёзных случаях нужно бы давать, если надумал помочь, задавая вопросы и уточняя детали.

----------


## Поляков

> женщине трудней отказаться от мирской, семейной жизни во имя "чего-то", во имя Идеи. Даже если в начале есть такой порыв, потом ей труднее адаптироваться к одиночеству, чем мужчине.


Это, наверное, устаревший подход. Сейчас половина учителей дзэн во всех линиях - женщины. Большая часть из них с мужьями и детьми.

----------


## Фил

> Спросил там, где счёл нужным. И задал -- неужто опять будет непонятно? -- этот вопрос (уже в который раз объясняю) Ольге, а не Филу...


Так я на этот вопрос и не отвечал. Я же не Ольга.
А Вы все на свой счет восприняли. Хотя Вас я тоже в виду не имел.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот я Вам и говорю, что вопрос "зачем жить" не имеет связи с профессией того, кто его задает.





> Так я на этот вопрос и не отвечал. Я же не Ольга.


?
Мне уже надоело, правда-правда... Претензии не принимаются. : )

----------


## Фил

> ?
> Мне уже надоело, правда-правда... Претензии не принимаются. : )


Вы первый начали  :Smilie:

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> Не надо с этим бороться! Оно само станет не нужно.
> Или не станет. Значит это - нужно.
> Некоторые бросают курить с помощью силы воли.
> Результат потом обычно, как говорится "лучше бы пил и курил".


Итак, надо пояснить предисторию. Долгие годы я придерживалась кроулианских взглядов (всё дозволено), затем - тантрических практик шайва-шакта традиции, где тоже дозволяется многое - секс, стимуляторы и тд., это вплетается в контекст духовного пути, как ритуальная нейтрализация ядов. А затем я отказалась от этих путей и пришла в буддизм.
Полтора года я вела крайне аскетичный образ жизни, абсолютное вегетарианство, никаких стимуляторов, даже кофе, закрытая длинная одежда, никаких походов по общественным местам-барам-кино. ничего этого я себе не позволяла, не встречалась в личном отношении ни с кем. но становилось вся тяжелее принуждать себя к этому режиму. плотина прорвалась однажды и я нарушила сразу все эти принципы. потом снова вернулась к воздержанию. но теперь периодически срываюсь. речь не идет о какой-то зависимости - просто раз или 2 в неделю хочется после рабочих нагрузок и стрессов позволить себе ОДНУ сигарету и ОДИН бокал вина. 
Но мне стыдно за это. это не по буддийски.  Что бы сказал Догэн про такого нерадивого ученика? Настоящий практик не может делать себе таких послаблений. Это не серьезное отношение. 
Все равно, меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?




> Но ведь Будда Гаутама сам вкусил все мирские сладости, прежде чем оставил дом... Потому, думаю, он Вас не осудил бы. : )
> И вот книга буддийского монаха и настоятеля монастыря Антайдзи о непростой жизни в разных монастырях: "Дзадзэн или путь к счастью".


За книгу спасибо! это для меня как бальзам. 
Будда, может и не осудил бы. Но мое "я" меня осуждает, говорю честно. здесь сангха и мне незачем лгать. Я хочу избавиться либо от мирских желаний либо от чувства вины.





> Вы ведь знаете, что _нетренированная_ психика работает так же, как маятник? И, мои извинения за "дважды два", её надо просто неустанно и упёрто тренировать... : )


Вы меня успокоили :Smilie:  в самом деле.






> Наконец, заглянув в Ваш профиль, задал себе наивный вопрос: "Как при _такой профессии_ такая серьёзная девушка может озадачиваться вопросом о том, зачем жить?!"


Я далеко не трудоголик и не фанатик своей профессии. я просто делаю то, что должна, стараясь сделать как можно лучше и не быть грубой с людьми, которые страдают от боли и страха. 
Жить без духовного пути не смогу - уже не вижу иного смысла в жизни. Вот поэтому когда практика буксует, становится страшно, пропадает единственный стимул.




> Я о том, что возможно некоторые думают, что профессия бухгалтера, кассира или скажем, генерального директора - это тоска страшная и бессмысленная бездуховность.
> А вот профессия врача, спасателя, учителя, миротворца - это совсем другое дело. сама профессия обязывает.
> Но на практике все не так.


Абсолютно верно. За другие профессии не скажу, но среди врачей особенно часто встречаются циничные экземпляры. Говорят, среди священников - тоже.  Я далека от мысли отождествлять профессиональную принадлежность с духовным содержанием личности.

----------

Алик (19.07.2014), Фил (20.07.2014), Юй Кан (19.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Фил, Юй Кан _()_ 
Прошу Вас, не ссорьтесь из-за небольших недопониманий. Слова - это всего лишь слова. Моя профессия во многом дает мне возможность проявлять сострадание, но и сложности создает тоже - не всегда можно найти время поехать на ретриты, суточные и 36 часовые дежурства отнимают много сил, рассеивают внимание, и еще приходится участвовать в кармически неблагоприятных операциях (обезболивать аборты женщинам). Я часто про это думаю - ложится ли на меня часть вины?

----------

Фил (20.07.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Итак, надо пояснить предисторию. Долгие годы я придерживалась кроулианских взглядов (всё дозволено), затем - тантрических практик шайва-шакта традиции, где тоже дозволяется многое - секс, стимуляторы и тд., это вплетается в контекст духовного пути, как ритуальная нейтрализация ядов. А затем я отказалась от этих путей и пришла в буддизм.
> Полтора года я вела крайне аскетичный образ жизни, абсолютное вегетарианство, никаких стимуляторов, даже кофе, закрытая длинная одежда, никаких походов по общественным местам-барам-кино. ничего этого я себе не позволяла, не встречалась в личном отношении ни с кем. но становилось вся тяжелее принуждать себя к этому режиму. плотина прорвалась однажды и я нарушила сразу все эти принципы. потом снова вернулась к воздержанию. но теперь периодически срываюсь. речь не идет о какой-то зависимости - просто раз или 2 в неделю хочется после рабочих нагрузок и стрессов позволить себе ОДНУ сигарету и ОДИН бокал вина. 
> Но мне стыдно за это. это не по буддийски.  Что бы сказал Догэн про такого нерадивого ученика? Настоящий практик не может делать себе таких послаблений. Это не серьезное отношение. 
> Все равно, меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
> Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?
> 
> 
> За книгу спасибо! это для меня как бальзам. 
> Будда, может и не осудил бы. Но мое "я" меня осуждает, говорю честно. здесь сангха и мне незачем лгать. Я хочу избавиться либо от мирских желаний либо от чувства вины.
> ...


Оказывается в практике применения каких то обетов мирянина или придерживание каких то нравственных обетов основой придержания им является своего рода сосредоточение и успокоения и удержания ума. То есть это достигается когда ум не скачет как дикая лошадь и мы вместе с ним, а полностью подконтролен. То есть медитация продолжается не только в течении 20-30 минут, а переходит в жизнь в виде такого элемента. Причем там не имеется ввиду подавление, а не вовлечение, не следование. Это как минимум, если коротко.

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Примите мои поклоны! 
> В данный период жизни я стала интересоваться учением дзен буддизма. Некоторое время я изучала тематическую литературу, а затем почувствовала необходимость практики.  Совсем недавно решилась и стала пробовать сидеть в дзадзен по классическому методу.  Получается по 20-30 мин 2 раза в сутки, со счетом выдохов. Во время дзадзен, мысли, конечно, скачут, но в целом чаще удается их пропускать мимо. Несмотря на такие мизерные результаты и начальную ступень, отмечаю благотворное влияние на сознание и общее самочувствие. В моей жизни идет довольно тяжелый период и к этой практике я обратилась не от скуки и не от нечего делать. Только благодаря этому сейчас мне удается справляться с затянувшимся стрессом. В процессе практики я ощутила очень сильное духовное притяжение к Учителю Догэн Дзендзи. Я нашла его наставления и книги, постоянно обращаюсь к нему мысленно и прошу его о сострадании. При одном воспоминании о Учителе Догэн, как о драгоценности, чувствую тепло в сердце. Такого раньше не было никогда.
> 
> Простите мое невежество. Теперь вопросы.  
> Один друг из сангхи предупредил меня, что без учителя практика дзен бесполезна. Да - у меня нет учителя в этой жизни и мне пока неясно, где его искать и сколько это продлится. Я практикую на свой страх и риск. Могут ли возникнуть отрицательные эффекты и каких ошибок мне опасаться? Опасно ли продолжать практику дзадзен в данной ситуации? 
> То, что я чувствую любовь к Учителю к Догэн - это не самообман и не фантазии? Это допустимо?
> Пожалуйста, проявите сострадание и дайте советы. Мне это очень нужно. Искренне благодарна.
> 
> И сорри за оффтоп, просьба к админам: подтвердите, наконец, пожалуйста, мою регистрацию, прошло уже 3 месяца.


В нашей жизни у нас много учителей, также это обстоит и в духовной жизни. Все не зацикливается на каком то одном учителе, все зависит от освоения материала и специфики. Здесь можно найти общие рекомендации: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post584306
И еще один  самый главный аспект об их уважении в самом широком смысле: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post591565

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

As Buddha Shakyamuni says,

"Words have the power to both destroy and heal. When words are both true and kind, they can change our world."
«Слова имеют силу и могут как уничтожать, так и исцелять. Правильные и добрые слова могут изменить наш мир».

----------

Ольга Карпова (19.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> , Слова - это всего лишь слова.... Я часто про это думаю - ложится ли на меня часть вины?


Слова - это всего лишь слова, мысли  - это всего лишь мысли  :Smilie: . В школе дзен Кван Ум учат постоянно держать у уме вопрос - кто думает, что такое это " я"?

----------

Ольга Карпова (20.07.2014), Фил (20.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Все равно, меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
> Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?


Кто создает чувство вины, кто борется с мирскими желаниями, кто создает проблемы? Кто мешает Вам быть счастливой?

----------

Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014), Паня (20.07.2014), Фил (20.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ольга, если возникает желание выпить вина или выкурить сигарету, то бороться уже поздно. Это все равно что бороться с сошедшей лавиной. Бороться надо пока этих желаний нет. Обеты не являются какими либо клятвами. Даже параджика - это не черная метка.

----------

ullu (25.06.2015), Алик (20.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (20.07.2014), Паня (20.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Но мне стыдно за это. это не по буддийски.  Что бы сказал Догэн про такого нерадивого ученика? Настоящий практик не может делать себе таких послаблений. Это не серьезное отношение. 
> Все равно, меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
> Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?


Мне кажется, все нужно делать постепенно, в том числе и переходить от неправильного образа жизни (из-за чего накопилась неблагая карма) к более правильному. Чувство вины вам не поможет, вы просто осознавайте, что не можете пока справиться с какими-то желаниями, и работайте в направлении улучшения хорошей кармы и заслуг - старайтесь соблюдать другие нравственные предписания, помогайте хорошим людям, делайте пожертвования, медитируйте, очищая ум (я так понимаю, в Дзен также является важным развитие осознанности). Иногда снять стресс и усталость можно другими способами - поездкой на природу, слушанием музыки и т.п. Все приходит постепенно, если мы искренне практикуем. А для более глубокого понимания хорошо бы съездить на ретрит Дзазен или в Дзен монастырь, имхо

----------

Алик (20.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014), Паня (20.07.2014), Фил (20.07.2014), Эделизи (20.07.2014)

----------


## Йен

*Ольга Карпова*, разве у вас в процессе практики  не появились другие, более тонкие ощущения удовольствия, по сравнению с которыми чувственные кажутся настолько пресными и грубыми, что уже не тянешься к ним? И второе, сделайте ваши проблемы объектом сосредоточения, рассматривая их как преходящие, тогда они сами по себе рассеются. Это развивает "випассана" - видение как есть.

----------

Thaitali (20.07.2014), Алик (20.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014), Паня (20.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... раз или 2 в неделю хочется после рабочих нагрузок и стрессов позволить себе ОДНУ сигарету и ОДИН бокал вина. 
> Но мне стыдно за это. это не по буддийски.  Что бы сказал Догэн про такого нерадивого ученика? Настоящий практик не может делать себе таких послаблений. Это не серьезное отношение. 
> Все равно, меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
> Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?


Как мне кажется, чувство вины должно быть плодотворным: оно должно работать на результат, на устранение источника вины, а иначе -- какой от него толк?
В ситуации ОДНА сигарета и ОДИН бокал вина раз или два в неделю тоже можно что-то придумывать, чтоб НЕ чувствовать себя виноватым лежачим камнем...
Не думаю, что такие гомеопатические : ) дозы алкоголя и никотина как-то решающе влияют на Вашу жизнь. Особенно в свете предыдущих кроулианства и/или шайва-шактизма они, как понимаю, вообще -- что-то вроде ностальгии... : )
Что можно делать, чтобы постепенно ослабить это дело?
Во-первых, нужно, наверное, понять, почему так трудно расстаться с этой "гомеопатией".
Если сигарета и вино -- как можно понять из пояснения/оправдания -- награда себе за исполнение своих проф. обязанностей, то можно же поискать варианты замены их другими наградами, не обременяющими виною: скажем, вина -- дорогим элитным чаем, а сигареты -- ну, элитной же шоколадкой, что ли? : )
Во-вторых, можно постепенно уменьшать "дозу", принимаемую за один раз: разбавляя вино по чуть-чуть водою (понимаю: варварство! но -- плодотворное же! : ), а сигарету -- вначале выкуривая наполовину, а потом --приучать себя следить за тем, чтобы курить вообще не взатяжку. Тут главная задача -- самоконтроль за процессом, обычно пускаемым на самотёк. (Это я по собств. опыту избавления от привязанности к куреву. Только в моём случае туда ещё входило постепенное ежедневное уменьшение кол-ва выкуриваемых сигарет.)




> За книгу спасибо! это для меня как бальзам.


По мне, если это -- бальзам, то -- отрезвляющий. : )
Заодно, есть и замечательные фильмы на ту же тему: документальный "Среди белых облаков" и игровые (забавный) "Просветление гарантировано" и (очень... настоящий : ) "Почему Бодхидхарма ушёл на Восток?". (Ну, и, понятно, -- фильм "Дзен", о Догэне. : ) Все они давно есть в Инете.




> Я хочу избавиться либо от мирских желаний либо от чувства вины.


Для справки: полное избавление от мирских желаний достигается в правильной первой джхане/дхьяне (или на уровне невозвращающегося). См., к примеру, Джхана сутту. Так что времени на достижение этого у нас -- немерено и можно работать тщательно, никуда не спеша... : ) Быстро ведь, как говорится, хорошо не бывает.




> Я далеко не трудоголик и не фанатик своей профессии. я просто делаю то, что должна, стараясь сделать как можно лучше и не быть грубой с людьми, которые страдают от боли и страха. 
> Жить без духовного пути не смогу - уже не вижу иного смысла в жизни. Вот поэтому когда практика буксует, становится страшно, пропадает единственный стимул.


Ну, у меня имелось в виду, что практика ведь не заканчивается в дзадзэне. А помогать людям, страдающим от боли и страха, -- не менее важно для избавления от привязанности к самости... Потому надо бы, наверное, просто расширить своё представление о практике? Одно дополняется другим... : )




> За другие профессии не скажу, но среди врачей особенно часто встречаются циничные экземпляры. Говорят, среди священников - тоже.  Я далека от мысли отождествлять профессиональную принадлежность с духовным содержанием личности.


В основном -- врачи и полицейские. Только слово "экземпляры" -- неправильное... Неужто непонятно, _почему_ люди становятся циниками?

----------

Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> меня мучает чувство вины, что нарушаю запретительные заповеди.
> Поделитесь - кто справляется с мирскими желаниями? Кто успешно борется и как?


практика нравственности - сиречь воздержание от пагубных действий, приносящих вред (себе и другим). Действия

тела: убийство, воровство, половая неразборчивость

речи: ложь, брань (оскорбление словом), сеяние раздоров, пустословие (легкомысленная речь)

ума: алчность (жадность), злонамеренность (недоброжелательство), ложные воззрения (невежество)

размышление об этих 10 пагубных действиях формирует мотивацию предупреждать свои импульсивные и потенциально вредоносные поступки (высказывания) для реализации чистого поведения. 

Нафиг оно нужно (чистое поведение)? А вот для чего "<...> Царь молвил: "Почтенный Нагасена, что больше - достойное или недостойное?" - "Достойное больше, государь, недостойное меньше". - "Почему же?" - "Совершающий недостойное раскаивается в том, что совершил грех, и потому, государь, грех не растёт. Совершающий же достойное, государь, не раскаивается, раз нет раскаяния, то является весёлость, от весёлости является радость, от радости тело становится надёжным, от надёжности тела ощущается приятное, у ощущающего приятное мысль сосредоточивается, сосредоточенный постигает то, что есть, поэтому достойное растёт. <...>" из "Вопросов Милинды" и здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23792 пост №2, о "Монахе птичьего гнезда". Напомню, что это относится к мотивации в практике




> Итак, надо пояснить предисторию. Долгие годы я придерживалась кроулианских взглядов (всё дозволено)


что до концепций, которые относятся к Кроули и т.п., есть средство (навроде клин клином вышибает) - Григорий Климов "Князь Мира сего". Не истина конечно, но шаблоны рвёт впечатлительным читателям. Пользы от этой писанины больше, чем вреда (в отличие от Кроули). Да и фактов больше, чем придумывания. При ознакомлении рекомендую наплевать на позицию автора и сюжет, сосредоточиваться на фактической информации

----------

Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> разве у вас в процессе практики  не появились другие, более тонкие ощущения удовольствия, по сравнению с которыми чувственные кажутся настолько пресными и грубыми, что уже не тянешься к ним?


Тонкие удовольствия доминируют. но я хочу избавиться от грубых как можно основательнее.




> И второе, сделайте ваши проблемы объектом сосредоточения, рассматривая их как преходящие, тогда они сами по себе рассеются. Это развивает "випассана" - видение как есть.


Знаю про эту технику, пробую, пока не получается.




> Не думаю, что такие гомеопатические : ) дозы алкоголя и никотина как-то решающе влияют на Вашу жизнь. Особенно в свете предыдущих кроулианства и/или шайва-шактизма они, как понимаю, вообще -- что-то вроде ностальгии... : )


Да, такие мизерные количества на жизнь решающе не влияли бы никак - не будь я практикующим буддистом.  что для тантриста-капалика можно, то для буддиста Махаяны - неблагая карма.




> Если сигарета и вино -- как можно понять из пояснения/оправдания -- награда себе за исполнение своих проф. обязанностей, то можно же поискать варианты замены их другими наградами


Нет, это не награда. За выполнение обязанностей лучшая награда - чувство удовлетворения, от того что все сделано правильно, профессионально и с наименьшими осложнениями и человек потом искренне благодарен. можете не верить, это звучит наверное сентиментально, но это реальная правда - когда какая-нибудь бабуля со слезами на глазах потом твердит тебе "спасибо, спасибо", потому что на красивые слова и сил то у нее нет и ты видишь, что она искренне это говорит - вот это в самом деле награда.
А сигарета и бокал вина - скорее как мини-обезболивающее. Потому что сама себе я наркоз дать не могу :Smilie: 
Помните, как у Высоцкого: "лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка..."?




> Во-вторых, можно постепенно уменьшать "дозу", принимаемую за один раз: разбавляя вино по чуть-чуть водою (понимаю: варварство! но -- плодотворное же! : ), а сигарету -- вначале выкуривая наполовину, а потом --приучать себя следить за тем, чтобы курить вообще не взатяжку. Тут главная задача -- самоконтроль за процессом, обычно пускаемым на самотёк. (Это я по собств. опыту избавления от привязанности к куреву. Только в моём случае туда ещё входило постепенное ежедневное уменьшение кол-ва выкуриваемых сигарет.)


Вот это реализуемо. я сама об этом способе думала.




> По мне, если это -- бальзам, то -- отрезвляющий. : )
> Заодно, есть и замечательные фильмы на ту же тему: документальный "Среди белых облаков" и игровые (забавный) "Просветление гарантировано" и (очень... настоящий : ) "Почему Бодхидхарма ушёл на Восток?". (Ну, и, понятно, -- фильм "Дзен", о Догэне. : ) Все они давно есть в Инете.


Фильмы эти все смотрела и ценю. А книга "Дзадзен или Путь к счастью" меня восхитила тем, что правдиво описана реальность, человеком, который вошел в дзен из чуждой культуры. Я неплохо знакома с реалиями жизни  православных женских монастырей, в юности имела в этом направлении некоторый опыт: никогда и никому в монашеской обители не бывает легко. А вот описание бытия дзен-общин, причем человеком, который остался в традиции, не сбежал после всего пережитого, это бесценно. Никакой фальшивой романтики и приукрашивания. Но я предполагаю, что он даже не все изложил, кое-что осталось "за кадром". 




> Ну, у меня имелось в виду, что практика ведь не заканчивается в дзадзэне. А помогать людям, страдающим от боли и страха, -- не менее важно для избавления от привязанности к самости... Потому надо бы, наверное, просто расширить своё представление о практике? Одно дополняется другим... : )


Думаю, не совсем так. Только на сострадании и выполнении своего долга в рабочих ситуациях не "проедешь". так многие мои коллеги работают долгие годы, но это не буддизм. они просто хорошие, честные люди.
Либо я буддист и принимаю Прибежище в 3 Драгоценностях и обязуюсь исполнять заповеди и не бросать практику - либо я очередной "хороший человек и специалист". Курящая (хоть и изредка) женщина, погруженная в обыденную жизнь, чтоб не было так тоскливо - походы по бутикам, барам, пляжам - а вечером читает Догэна и пытается сесть в дзадзен... может, кто-то сам так живет и не видит в этом ничего особенного, для кого-то буддизм это духовная мода. Но это отвратительно, это несовместимо. я не хочу так жить. я хочу бороться с этим. 

Я поясню, почему полтора года назад мне довольно легко дался отказ от интоксикантов, мяса, секса. Отказ был резкий, за 3 дня я перешла в новый режим жизни. Потому что это было на волне гордого энтузиазма, чувства своей исключительности, праведности. Обычные люди мне казались грязными и грешными. Даже сострадание к ним было какое-то брезгливое. Я не могла себе позволить быть снова похожей на них, я же ... "практик", я - "иная".
Конечно, это была неправильная мотивация. Поэтому однажды такая искусственная чистота и разрушилась. Теперь я знаю цену собственному эго. Но заповеди-то надо дальше соблюдать. А теперь это так тяжело - нет больше допинга в уме, что я круче других. 




> Только слово "экземпляры" -- неправильное... Неужто непонятно, _почему_ люди становятся циниками?


Тогда бы я сказала по научному - особи :Smilie: 
Люди становятся циниками от обилия негативного опыта и от разочарования в себе и других. Я прошла через период самого черного цинизма, затянувшегося на годы. Буддизм показал причину этого, следствие и путь к исцелению.

 :Smilie: Уважаемая сангха и, в частности, Юй Кан - вы помогаете мне уже тем, что в диалоге с вами я нахожу ответы на свои вопросы сама в себе, когда размышляю и формулирую свои посты. Поклоны Вам!_()_

----------

Алик (21.07.2014), Паня (22.07.2014), Юй Кан (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> практика нравственности - сиречь воздержание от пагубных действий, приносящих вред (себе и другим). ...


Да, не помешает перечитывать этот перечень.




> Григорий Климов "Князь Мира сего". ...


Читала еще лет 15 назад, смеялась от души, забавная книга. но правда в ней есть, хоть и спрятанная за тоннами скабрезных деталей. 
Я не была буквальным последователем Кроули, не была телемитом, не была в нео-орденах. Я эклектик, кое-что брала для себя из его философии, а кое-что из Ницше. но все это в прошлом. 

Вопрос по дхадзен: сижу, фиксируя взгляд как положено, глаза полуоткрыты, а через какое-то время начинают течь слезы. Это не плач, а просто слезотечение, словно от раздражения роговицы. Немного мешает. У кого-то так было? Что с этим делать?

----------


## Альбина

Насчет бросить курить . Мне помог лично след. метод. Не запрещать курить себе,а как-бы откладывать всякий раз,когда появляется желание . Буквально . Ловишь желание покурить . Осознаешь,что хочется,но без этого можно обойтись.  Позволяешь мысленно покурить,когда совсем будет невозможно. Через время опять чувствуешь непреодолимое желание,фиксируешь внимание на том,что справляешься ,откладываешь возможность покурить на потом .И так далее.  Через время желание улетучивается,но иногда покуриваешь во сне)).         Вообще-чем больше себе что-то запрещаешь-тем больше хочется.

----------

Neroli (21.07.2014), Vladiimir (21.07.2014), Алик (21.07.2014), Влад К (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (21.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Насчет бросить курить . Мне помог лично след. метод. Не запрещать курить себе,а как-бы откладывать всякий раз,когда появляется желание . Буквально . Ловишь желание покурить . Осознаешь,что хочется,но без этого можно обойтись.  Позволяешь мысленно покурить,когда совсем будет невозможно. Через время опять чувствуешь непреодолимое желание,фиксируешь внимание на том,что справляешься ,откладываешь возможность покурить на потом .И так далее.  Через время желание улетучивается,но иногда покуриваешь во сне)).         Вообще-чем больше себе что-то запрещаешь-тем больше хочется.


Я с собой почти год носил пачку с сигаретами. Важно было понимать, что есть выбор. Под конец она вся стала ветхой, мятой.

----------

Алик (21.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Влад К (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014), Паня (22.07.2014), Сергей Ч (21.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я с собой почти год носил пачку с сигаретами. Важно было понимать, что есть выбор. Под конец она вся стала ветхой, мятой.


Забавно, но я первым делом пачку выкинул, чтобы понимать, что выбор уже сделан и больше выбора нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (21.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Влад К (22.07.2014), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Да, не помешает перечитывать этот перечень.
> 
> 
> Читала еще лет 15 назад, смеялась от души, забавная книга. но правда в ней есть, хоть и спрятанная за тоннами скабрезных деталей. 
> Я не была буквальным последователем Кроули, не была телемитом, не была в нео-орденах. Я эклектик, кое-что брала для себя из его философии, а кое-что из Ницше. но все это в прошлом. 
> 
> Вопрос по дхадзен: сижу, фиксируя взгляд как положено, глаза полуоткрыты, а через какое-то время начинают течь слезы. Это не плач, а просто слезотечение, словно от раздражения роговицы. Немного мешает. У кого-то так было? Что с этим делать?


Не напрягайте, не фиксируйте зрение, дайте всему естественно расслабиться. Если текут слезы, попробуйте медитировать с закрытыми глазами. Если появляются образы (мультики), не обращайте на них внимания, и они пропадут сами.

----------

Андрей П. (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Забавно, но я первым делом пачку выкинул, чтобы понимать, что выбор уже сделан и больше выбора нет.


Когда пачка со временем становится всё более ветхой, мятой, то можно понять ещё и тленность вещей! : )

----------

Альбина (21.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Забавно, но я первым делом пачку выкинул, чтобы понимать, что выбор уже сделан и больше выбора нет.


Вам хорошо было. А если перед тобой постоянно маячит курящий муж? :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Забавно, но я первым делом пачку выкинул, чтобы понимать, что выбор уже сделан и больше выбора нет.


Ну я бы запаниковал. Я же не знал сколько я смогу продержаться без сигарет. Дни считал. Один раз мне приснилось, что я сделал несколько затяжек. (А не курил я к тому времени уже 280 с чем-то дней.) И я прямо во сне серьезно озадачился: "А как же теперь дни считать? Все сначала что-ли? Из-за нескольких затяжек? Или продолжить счет, не учитывая эту сигарету?" Самому себе вроде врать не очень хотелось. Ну и очень обрадовался, когда проснулся и понял, что это был всего лишь сон.

----------

Альбина (21.07.2014), Влад К (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот это реализуемо. я сама об этом способе думала.


И тут мне в голову приходит стишок из Хармса:

Я долго думал, откуда на улице взялся тигр.
Думал-думал,
Думал-думал,
Думал-думал,
Думал-думал.
В это время ветер дунул,
И я забыл, о чем я думал.Так я и не знаю, откуда на улице взялся тигр.



> Но я предполагаю, что он даже не все изложил, кое-что осталось "за кадром".


Так ведь, кажется, это только первая книга, а есть ещё вторая... Но я так глубоко не стал копать. %)




> ... а вечером читает Догэна и пытается сесть в дзадзен... может, кто-то сам так живет и не видит в этом ничего особенного, для кого-то буддизм это духовная мода. Но это отвратительно, это несовместимо. я не хочу так жить. я хочу бороться с этим.


Бороться? Ура! Чего ждём? : )




> Я поясню, почему полтора года назад мне довольно легко дался отказ от интоксикантов, мяса, секса. Отказ был резкий, за 3 дня я перешла в новый режим жизни. Потому что это было на волне гордого энтузиазма, чувства своей исключительности, праведности. Обычные люди мне казались грязными и грешными. Даже сострадание к ним было какое-то брезгливое. Я не могла себе позволить быть снова похожей на них, я же ... "практик", я - "иная".
> Конечно, это была неправильная мотивация. Поэтому однажды такая искусственная чистота и разрушилась. Теперь я знаю цену собственному эго. Но заповеди-то надо дальше соблюдать. А теперь это так тяжело - нет больше допинга в уме, что я круче других.


Непростой вопрос осознания своей праведной : ) инакости...
По мне, сознавать, будучи (или -- стараясь быть) бесстрастным, что обладаешь некоторыми достоинствами или опциями, в которых превосходишь многих, и использовать эту разницу для того, чтобы помогать другим (сознавая, что при этом есть люди, превосходящие тебя в чём-то, что тебе ещё не одну жизнь осваивать и осваивать...) -- это нормально и ничем не противоречит Дхарме.
Тем более, если это помогает, как минимум, сохранять уже достигнутый уровень отречения от неких пристрастий, вызывающих у тебя стыд.
А вот надменность, презрение и т.п. при этом надо купировать.




> Тогда бы я сказала по научному - особи
> Люди становятся циниками от обилия негативного опыта и от разочарования в себе и других. Я прошла через период самого черного цинизма, затянувшегося на годы. Буддизм показал причину этого, следствие и путь к исцелению.


"Особи" -- тоже некузяво. Если, конечно, вспомнить, что они -- страдающие существа.
И цинизм -- это ведь своего рода защита от мира, основанного на насилии и страдании.
Потому цинизм -- как и многие-многие другие "защитки" для психики -- не вина, а беда. 
Беда этих людей в том, что они, выбрав себе профессию, связанную с людскими несовершенствами, пороками, страданиями и несчастьями, не способны, оказалось, выдерживать постоянную нагрузку на психику...
(Мне почему-то кажется, что всё это Вы и без меня знаете, но как бы запамятовали... %)
В общем, определения типа "экземпляры", "особи" и т.п. являются ведь презрительными, нет?




> Уважаемая сангха и, в частности, Юй Кан - вы помогаете мне уже тем, что в диалоге с вами я нахожу ответы на свои вопросы сама в себе, когда размышляю и формулирую свои посты. Поклоны Вам!_()_


Спасибо. Примите и от меня признательность за Ваше умение вести диалог местами даже... лестно, но без перебора. Вот. : )
Если же договаривать до конца, то пока всё это ведь -- не более чем разговоры? (Отсюда и моя улыбка в форме стишка в начале.)
Удачи Вам в правильной реализации найденных -- не суть, где -- ответов и принятых решений.

----------

Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

А я ведь тоже курить бросал! %)
Ну, т.е., не бросал, а переставал, уменьшая и прореживая... И три раза (курю лет с 17-ти, а сейчас мне -- за 60) исправно получалось: на год-два-три, после чего возвращение вспять начиналось с малого лукавого соглашения: курю -- чуть-чуть и изредка только с друзьями под праздничное застолье.

А потом -- лет пять назад -- наступил совсем странный период: решил опять перестать, а так, как привык, не получается!
При это зависимость оказалась какая-то чудесатая. Когда работаю -- за компом, конечно, -- курю до пачки в день, и не курить -- мука, а не работа.
Но зато, к примеру, когда ездил дважды в год на недельные семинары по ТЦЦ -- там совсем не курил и почти не тянуло. (В принципе понятно: там и свободного времени не бывало, ибо всю неделю целый день -- занятия, и курящих там не бывало.) Но стоило вернуться домой, за комп...

В общем, полгода назад создалась вдруг очень плодотворная кризисная ситуация: поздний вечер, работать ещё -- часа два-три, и думал, что есть ещё пачка в запасе, а оказалось -- нету! %)
Рядом с домом на проспекте есть круглосуточный киоск, спасавший мну в таких кризисах. Но тут вдруг встало в голове: "Чего, опять идти туда курево покупать и вредить здоровью? Фиг вам! Потерплю хотя бы до завтра..."
Дотерпел и решил продлять, сколько смогу. Но уже через пару часов за компом -- НЕВЫНОСИМО!
Выход -- на расстоянии вытянутой руки: пакет с окурками. Но хватило их всего на полтора дня...
И тут звонит жена и просит найти в закромах квартиры какой-то старый документ.
Начинаю искать, ставя все закрома на уши и в ходе бесплодных поисков обнаруживаю вдруг... сигару! 
Классная дорогая сигара в прозрачном футляре, подаренная мне кем-то невесть когда на ДР. А я про неё сразу и забыл, т.к. сигар никогда не курил, ибо взатяг их -- кашель один, а просто так дым пускать -- ещё чего не хватало.
Но тут эта жестокая "Ромео и Джульетта" оказалась вкрай кстати.
Действовал я так: доставал сигару из футляра и делал, превозмогая себя %), одну-две затяжки, произнося вслух: "Ка-а-акая гадость!" После чего сигару гасил и отправлял в футляр до следующего раза, когда уж очень припрёт.
Хватило мне этой сигары (спасибо ей : ) дней на пять, после чего курить я, как и мечтал, перестал. 
И если когда помру, то, очень надеюсь, давно совсем некурящим! : )

----------

Алик (22.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Влад К (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Тонкие удовольствия доминируют. но я хочу избавиться от грубых как можно основательнее.
> 
> Курящая (хоть и изредка) женщина, погруженная в обыденную жизнь, чтоб не было так тоскливо - походы по бутикам, барам, пляжам - а вечером читает Догэна и пытается сесть в дзадзен... может, кто-то сам так живет и не видит в этом ничего особенного, для кого-то буддизм это духовная мода. Но это отвратительно, это несовместимо. я не хочу так жить. я хочу бороться с этим.


Это желание борьбы, желание избегать одного и стремиться к другому не имеет отношения к практике дзен. Вы только этим меняете старые привычки на новые (дзенские). Практиковать дзен означает не иметь привычек, означает полностью принять себя такой, какая Вы есть в этот самый момент, со всеми Вашими желаниями и недостатками. Что бы Вы не делали, в этом нет ничего особенного, выпили бокал вина и выкурили сигарету - ничего особенного, бросили курить и завязали с алкоголем - ничего особенного, считаете первое отвратительным, а второе достойным восхищения - ничего особенного. 

Если практикуя дзен Вы надеетесь обрести спокойствие ума, избавиться от желаний, достигнуть просветления, стать Буддой и т.д., то вас ждет только разочарование.
_"Что приносит нам дзадзен? Абсолютно ничего!" (Кодо Саваки)_

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Алик (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014), Паня (23.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> _"Что приносит нам дзадзен? Абсолютно ничего!" (Кодо Саваки)_


интересно, а в Дзен есть что-то подобное нравственным  предписаниям - то, чего нужно избегать, а что-то развивать?
и с какой целью практикуется дзадзен, если это абсолютно ничего не дает? действительно интересно

----------


## Фил

Тонкие удовольствие ничуть не лучше грубых.
Тоже самое, только в профиль.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> и с какой целью практикуется дзадзен, если это абсолютно ничего не дает? действительно интересно


Если дзадзен что-то дает, значит Вы практикуете что угодно, но не дзадзен.
Успокаиваетесь, повышаете настроение, получаете знания или озарения.
Вместо того, чтобы избавиться от привязанности (упадана) Вы себе напихиваете все больше и больше.
Только плюс ко всему это все тонкое, "духовное" и элитарное.

Избавляться уже от этого багажа будет на порядок труднее, чем от алкоголизма или курения.
Дзадзен дает свободу.
Что такое свобода - уже обсуждали  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Vladiimir (22.07.2014), Алик (22.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Андрей П. (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (22.07.2014), Паня (23.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Дзадзен дает свободу.
> Что такое свобода - уже обсуждали


соглашусь, что грубые и тонкие удовольствия - одинаковы в том, что к ним не надо привязываться.
какую свободу дает дзадзен? (если выпил бокал вина -это ничего особенного и надо принимать себя таким, как есть - со всеми омрачениями)

----------


## Юй Кан

> интересно, а в Дзен есть что-то подобное нравственным  предписаниям - то, чего нужно избегать, а что-то развивать?
> и с какой целью практикуется дзадзен, если это абсолютно ничего не дает? действительно интересно


Есть много ветвей Чань/Дзэн... Уж не говоря о том, что каждый мастер/наставник (как и в Тхераваде : ) давал Дхарму (ака -- Дао) по-своему, вплоть до полной абсурдистики с т.зр. посторонних.
А вот как это было в изначальном Чань, сказано в двух небольших текстах, ссылки на которые уже были даны в этой теме: здесь.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Андрей П. (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (23.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> какую свободу дает дзадзен? (если выпил бокал вина -это ничего особенного и надо принимать себя таким, как есть - со всеми омрачениями)


Да. Но почему-то, как Вы видите - не принимают.
Хотят улучшить.
Предвижу вопрос, "а если не улучшать, то ведь можно деградировать?"
Да. Можно деградировать.
Надо улучшать, не улучшая. 
Но про у-вэй лучше расскажет, я думаю, Юй Кан. Я тут - дилетант.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Андрей П. (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> какую свободу дает дзадзен?


Лермонтов М.Ю. "Фаталист"
Человек устранил свободу из своей жизни вообще и таким образом обрел ее.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Алик (22.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Андрей П. (22.07.2014), Сергей Ч (22.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Предвижу вопрос, "а если не улучшать, то ведь можно деградировать?"
> Да. Можно деградировать.

----------

Neroli (22.07.2014), Thaitali (22.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Паня (23.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> с какой целью практикуется дзадзен, если это абсолютно ничего не дает? действительно интересно


Цель практики дзадзен - это и есть сама практика дзадзен.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Предвижу вопрос, "а если не улучшать, то ведь можно деградировать?"
> Да. Можно деградировать.
> Надо улучшать, не улучшая. 
> Но про у-вэй лучше расскажет, я думаю, Юй Кан. Я тут - дилетант.


Можно сказать, наверное, так: задачей, определённой в ПК, как и в изначальном чань/дзэн, является избавление от привязанности к самости. 
Но эта идея издревле существовала и в даосизме: у-вэй ("не-деяние") -- не безделие и не утекание от деяний как таковых, но -- деяние/действие предельно бескорыстное/бессамостное, сообразное Дао (Пути, Закону, Естеству...).
И достигается это и в даосизме отстранением от страстей, соблазнов и, в конечном счёте -- от мира, социума, общества... как такового.
Назвать же этот путь "улучшением без улучшения" -- игра словами, ибо речь тут идёт об очищении от омрачений и успокоении/обуздании ума, без чего нет правильного следования Дхарме или Дао/Пути.

----------

Thaitali (22.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (23.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Лермонтов М.Ю. "Фаталист"


До сих пор удивляюсь-как  М.Ю. в столь юном возрасте смог так глубоко  понять природу человека  и нашел в себе талант облечь это понимание в такую совершенную форму. Мне иногда кажется,что такой феномен как "Лермонтов"   оказывает больше влияния на "духовное развитие"  ,чем какая-либо религиозная догма.   Например ,   глубже проникает и укрепляется  тоже самое "сострадание".

Типа - "Везде говорится- вот,сострадание- путь правильный. Ну да. Правильный. Но как его прочувствовать ? Где найти?. А тут прочитал Лермонтова и опа....вот тебе и сострадание."

----------

Ольга Карпова (23.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Хотелось многое написать сейчас, но не буду многословить. После книги Мухо Нёлке  "Дзаден или Путь к счастью" у меня почти не осталось вопросов и сомнений. мое понимание очень ограничено, но кое-что все-таки удалось осознать благодаря словам Мастера и это принесло такую радость, словно я нашла драгоценный камень, который сияет и озаряет все вокруг. Правда, это трудно высказать. не знаю, как это сделать, но и не поделиться не могу. 
Не хочу доверять своим несовершенным словам, пусть говорит Мастер Дзен:

"Именно это практиковал исторический Шакьямуни Будда 2500 лет назад под деревом Бодхи: Дзадзэн."


"Содержимое дзадзэн определяется нашим отношением к нему. Есть 6 видов ненастоящего дзэн (рокудо дзэн). Он состоит из дзэн сферы ада (дзигоку дзэн), дзэн жадного духа (гаки дзэн), звериный дзэн (тикусё дзэн), дзэн воинственных демонов (сюра дзэн), человеческий дзэн (нингэн дзэн) и дзэн небожителей (тэндзё дзэн).

1. дзэн сферы ада - что это такое? Некоторые монахи остаются в официально признанных тренировочных монастырях (сэммон содо) на определённое количество времени, чтобы получить сертификат, который позволяет им самим вести храм. Хотя они ненавидят дзадзэн, но их заставляют сидеть, пока они тренируются. Для них это такое же несчастье, как и быть в аду. После того, как они получили сертификаты, они больше никогда не будут делать дзадзэн.

2. жадные духи - это те, чей голод никогда не может быть утолён, не важно, сколько они поглощают. Это дзадзэн людей, которые бегают за просветлением с отчаянием умирающих с голоду призраков. 

3. животный дзэн  - это дзадзен в смысле сидения немых зверей или прирученных животных типа собак и кошек. Некоторые люди остаются в монастырях, потому что пока они соблюдают все правила, их кормят. они сидят сэссины просто, чтобы убить время. Дзэн домашних зверей - это пустая трата времени, и такой вид людей нужно прогонять. 

4. дзэн воинственных демонов. Это дзэн, в котором люди соревнуются, кто из них более просветлённый, или чья практика более строгая. Они бьют друг друга кёсаку (медитационной палкой), чтобы показать, какие же они крепкие. 

5. человеческий дзэн. Это дзэн, практикуемый для практических целей. Некоторые люди сидят, чтобы прочистить себе мозги, улучшить своё здоровье и так далее. Опубликовано ужасно большое количество книг типа Дзэн для здоровья или Дзэн как психотерапия. Это дзэн, который хочет улучшить человечество на основе человеческих ценностей. Люди, которые всегда ожидают получить что-нибудь взамен, компенсацию за их усилия, практикуют такой вид дзэн. 

6. дзэн небожителей. Люди, которые практикуют это, хотят быть отшельниками или святыми. Они хотят убежать от шумного, материалистического общества и жить в далёких горах, наслаждаясь тишиной. Это дзэн, который совершается как хобби или прихоть. Это не имеет совершенно никакого отношения к Буддадхарме. 

Чтобы понять истинный дзадзэн, мы должны взглянуть на нашу практику с абсолютной точки зрения. Если ты запутался в одном из ограниченных видов дзэн шести сфер, то больше не можешь видеть важный пункт Буддадхармы. Буддизм учит непостоянству и свойству не-эго. Отпускать и открывать руку мыслей - это базис Дзэн, основанного на Буддадхарме."


"Позиция чувства безопасности и спокойствия, пока ты сидишь дзадзен, ни в коем случае не является хорошей. Все чувствующие существа вопят в той или иной форме, они страдают и находятся в бедственном положении. Мы должны глубоко в нашем сердце растить обет Боддхисаттвы, для того чтобы работать для успокоения всех чувствующих существ. Обет основополагающ для нашей практики. Хотя мы и принимаем этот обет, его тяжело выполнить, так что мы должны признаться в этом нам самим с раскаивающимся сердцем. Потом мы должны осуществить наш обет с помощью действия трёх умов."


"Нет смысла пытаться спрятать тот факт, что никто из нас не может выполнить все наши этические учения. Когда священники говорят о моральных вопросах, то если мы не включим туда наши собственные ошибки в форме раскаяния, то это просто своего рода ложь. Я думаю, что из-за этой ошибки большинство людей не трогают проповеди. Я также не скрываю, что я сам не могу следовать тому, чему намереваюсь. Я стараюсь показать мои собственные ошибки в форме раскаяния. И когда я раскаиваюсь, то пламя моего обета горит ещё ярче. В качестве людей, вверяющих себя жизни дзадзэн, мы должны сохранять оба этих отношения обета и раскаяния. Это две наших практики."


"В нашей обычной человеческой жизни мы всегда стараемся выполнить наши желания. Мы удовлетворены только тогда, когда все наши желания исполнены. Но в буддизме это полностью наоборот: Для нас важно оставить наши желания в одиночестве, не пытаясь выполнить их."

Настоятель монастыря Антайдзи - Мухо Нёлке.

P.S. Дзэн - этот драгоценный камень со мной, но он мне не принадлежит, он принадлежит всем и каждому, а от этого я еще богаче. Чудо, чудо... :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Паня (23.07.2014), Эделизи (30.07.2014), Юй Кан (23.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Удивительно, я читала эти цитаты не раз, но теперь вижу их словно впервые и каждое слово врезалось в сознание. Почувствуйте это:

"Тот, кто придерживается различных пустых теорий, его ум в беспокойстве. И монах, который ушёл из дома, должен сначала избавиться от пустых теорий, чтобы найти освобождение. Если вы хотите получить счастье нирваны, то должны просто откинуть груз пустых теорий. Это означает не придерживаться пустых теорий.

 Не придерживаться пустых теорий - это означает посредством практики свидетельствовать реальность без различения"  Эйхэй Догэн.

"Что даст тебе дзадзэн? Абсолютно ничего! 

Практиковать дзадзэн означает взять отпуск от своих личных дел. Только тогда ты увидишь, что являешься единым целым со вселенной. Пока ты беспокоишься о своей собственной туше, то тебе не помогут ни все деньги мира, ни вся твоя учёба и даже десятилетия практики дзадзэн. 

Ты делаешь дзадзэн? Дзадзэн должен делать тебя! 
Мы не ищем путь. Путь Будды ищет нас. 
Мы не приходим к сатори через практику: Практика - это сатори. Каждый отдельный шаг - это цель. 
Сатори начинается там, где ты прекращаешь искать его. 
При практике Дзэн речь идёт не о том, чтобы получить сатори. Это само сатори тянет нашу практику. Мы практикуем, несомые вихрями сатори. 

Ты должен бросить себя в дзадзэн, с твоим умом, пылающим мыслью: "Если я не найду освобождение в этой жизни, то когда тогда!?". Если таким образом твои тело и ум раскроются в дзадзэн, то ты не будешь тратить бессмысленно ни минуты, даже ни одной секунды твоей жизни."

Размышления не имеют к дзадзэн никакого отношения. Дзадзэн - это не теория. Дзадзэн - это практика тела: Практика, посредством которой ты сам делаешь самого себя самим собой. Ты делаешь это телом.

Не спрашивай зачем, просто делай это! Делай это своим телом. Когда тело достигает своего естественного равновесия, то это пробуждение." Кодо Саваки роси.

Всем спасибо, сангха, вы очень помогли мне! Я не знаю, что произошло, но больше пока у меня нет вопросов, всё исчерпано.  ПРОСТО СИДЕТЬ ДЗАДЗЕН. И всё  :Smilie:  
Тему не закрываю, наверное, еще будут сложности, тогда напишу здесь снова. Впереди долгий путь.


_/ \_

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (23.07.2014), Антон Соносон (23.07.2014), Паня (23.07.2014), Эделизи (30.07.2014), Юй Кан (23.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Я не знаю, что произошло, но больше пока у меня нет вопросов, всё исчерпано.  ПРОСТО СИДЕТЬ ДЗАДЗЕН. И всё


Ощущение,что это  период  сейчас такой.) В воздухе витает кризис идей ,а   все вокруг стремится  обнаружить себя в  "дзадзене". :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> все вокруг стремится  обнаружить себя в  "дзадзене".





> Мы не ищем путь. Путь Будды ищет нас.


Дзадзен ищет нас (вас)  :Smilie:

----------

Ольга Карпова (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Доброго времени всем, уважаемая сангха! Появилась необходимость продолжить тему, вернее, открыть небольшую подтему:

ДЗАДЗЕН И БОЛЕЗНЬ.

В данное время у меня наступил трудный период (я его ждала, так как он повторяется каждый год) - поллиноз, аллергия на цветение луговых сорняков 2й половины лета. Это заболевание возникло с детства и сопровождает меня все годы, вырывая из нормальной жизни полтора месяца, 2 половина июля и август. потом проходит бесследно до следующего сезона.
 Кто сам страдает этим, тот знает, что это такое. При тяжелой форме носовое дыхание полностью выключено, сильный отек дыхательных путей и конъюнктивы глаз, постоянное слезотечение и чихание, головная боль и одышка. У меня, к сожалению, такая форма.
Мне не хочется выходить из практики на полтора месяца, поэтому я продолжаю сидеть дзадзен, как обычно, по полчаса 2 раза, но дается это крайне тяжело. Иногда приходится дышать только ртом и одевать на лицо мокрую марлевую маску, чтоб руки были свободны для правильного положения, а не держали у лица носовой платок.
Иногда при хорошей концентрации во время дзадзен возникают светлые промежутки, в которые носовое дыхание восстанавливается и я могу дышать почти как до аллергии и это кажется маленьким чудом. 
Но все равно крайне трудно практиковать, особенно по утрам, когда процесс обостряется, вечером всегда легче.
Наверняка я -  не единственный человек, испытывающий дискомфорт физического заболевания во время практики. А дальше, чем старше будет возраст, тем больше будет давать сбоев физическое тело. Но многие люди как-то практикуют до самой смерти, побеждая боль.
Догэн Дзэндзи советует обращать серьезное внимание на состояние тела и на здоровье:
"Здоровое тело означает здоровую дхьяну. Прежде всего следите за своим здоровьем."
И еще, дзэн-наставления часто упоминают, что физическое тело - это и есть мы сами и его нельзя игнорировать. И что дзэн - это практика во-первых, тела, а не ума.
Как практик дзэн может преодолеть свои болезни?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Как практик дзэн может преодолеть свои болезни?


сосредоточиваться на симптомах аллергии (не чихать, останавливать сопли волевым усилием и т.п.) - опасное занятие: упустите контроль - получите отёк Квинке (можно конечно и так, допустим - непосредственно эта болезнь уйдёт, но в корне ничего не изменится, а сил будет потрачено немерено). Есть же антигистаминные таблетки, которые являются в Дзэне меньшим препятствием, нежели аллергические симптомы

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Антон, Квинке для меня не новость, очень неприятная штука, несколько лет уже не было и надеюсь, не повторится.   Антигистаминные препараты нового поколения принимаю весь период и сразу несколько. Без них в моем случае категорически невозможно обойтись. Но и с ними симптомы не уходят, только становятся чуть легче, хотя иногда позволяя дышать через нос. Зато они имеют "чудесный" побочный эффект - чувство тяжести, усталости и сонливости. Абсолютно все, даже новые и дорогостоящие и даже если в инструкции сказано что эти побочные действия не наблюдаются. Особенно "приятно" ощущать это с утра, просыпаясь УЖЕ с чувством тяжести и усталости. Ну ничего, еще несколько недель...
Недавно подумала, что это неплохая проверка - как будем ощущать себя в старости, когда нет сил и утомляет каждое движение, глазами бы сделал все, а тело плохо слушается, чтоб продолжать практику, а не жаловаться и стонать. Такое время неизбежно наступит для каждого. 
Один мой друг посоветовал мне комплекс йоги для облегчения симптомов поллиноза. Ни разу не делала, нужно пробовать.

----------


## Антон Соносон

ничего себе. Недавно только слёзы текли (66 пост), а тут прям реки. Есть таблетка, но у таблетки побочный эффект. Какие ещё несчастья и опасности нас ожидают? 
В буддизме виды страдания классифицируются (с. боли, перемен, всё пронизывающей обусловленности), вместе с тем составлена 12-звенная формула обусловленного происхождения. Аллергия может Вам помочь в этом (и в том) кое-как разобраться

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

Если совсем тяжело с аллергией, то можно попробовать делать иммунотерапию (десенситизацию), правда, это несколько лет постоянных уколов. А вообще дзадзен можно делать и лежа и сидя и во время ходьбы, хотя по себе знаю, что когда больной, то сидя медитировать очень сложно. В такие моменты я медитирую лёжа и не так долго, как обычно.

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> Если совсем тяжело с аллергией, то можно попробовать делать иммунотерапию (десенситизацию), правда, это несколько лет постоянных уколов. А вообще дзадзен можно делать и лежа и сидя и во время ходьбы, хотя по себе знаю, что когда больной, то сидя медитировать очень сложно. В такие моменты я медитирую лёжа и не так долго, как обычно.


Делала десенсибилизацию несколько лет назад. полгода с октября по апрель кололась подкожно аллергенами через день то в правую, то в левую руку. я не мазохист, поэтому это не доставляло удовольствия, но следующий июль-август был точно таким же кошмарным. и тогда я бросила это занятие. 

Лежа дзадзэн в моем случае - моментально заснешь, когда и так сутки напролет хочется спать и голова тяжелая.
Аллергия - говорят, это кармическое заболевание. Я давно думала над этим и кажется, поняла, почему и за что несу эту карму. Не буду вдаваться в личные подробности, но в моем случае это проявление имеет под собой основу - протест и неприятие рождения в данном социуме и в данном народе, который не ощущается как свой собственный.

----------


## Эделизи

> Я давно думала над этим и кажется, поняла, почему и за что несу эту карму. Не буду вдаваться в личные подробности, но в моем случае это проявление имеет под собой основу - протест и неприятие рождения в данном социуме и в данном народе, который не ощущается как свой собственный.


Это инфантильность. Может, Вам, нужен строгий бог?

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> Делала десенсибилизацию несколько лет назад. полгода с октября по апрель кололась подкожно аллергенами через день то в правую, то в левую руку. я не мазохист, поэтому это не доставляло удовольствия, но следующий июль-август был точно таким же кошмарным. и тогда я бросила это занятие. 
> 
> Лежа дзадзэн в моем случае - моментально заснешь, когда и так сутки напролет хочется спать и голова тяжелая.
> Аллергия - говорят, это кармическое заболевание. Я давно думала над этим и кажется, поняла, почему и за что несу эту карму. Не буду вдаваться в личные подробности, но в моем случае это проявление имеет под собой основу - протест и неприятие рождения в данном социуме и в данном народе, который не ощущается как свой собственный.


Мне про эту процедуру предлагали тоже, только сказали, что весь цикл займет несколько лет, а не 6 месяцев, может поэтому не сработало? Я не спец, конечно.

По поводу кармического происхождения аллергии - я тоже такое слышал, но в дзен, насколько я знаю, карму не отрабатывают, а пытаются понять откуда эти вопросы и выводы берутся. Может и отрабатывать нечего?

У меня дзадзен вечером тоже часто в сон переходит, что не есть хорошо. Нужно все-таки со свежей головой.

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Вот. Может поможет разобраться в тоностях практики без практики и пути без пути.  :Smilie:  Не выдержал,решил поделиться.  :Smilie: 

"-Почему говорят о Пути без Пути?
-Таковость не требует достижений и не знает времени и места.
-Почему говорят о практике как о непрактике?
-Можешь ли ты практиковать себя?
-Нет.
-Поэтому о практике говорят как о не практике.
-Что значит форма это пустота а пустота это форма?
-Утка с утятами скользят по водной глади и не оставляют следов."
Цзю-Фань.
___________________________________
"Дзадзен
Дзадзен это форма которую принимают последователи Дзен садясь на подушки. Дзадзен называют сидячей медитацией когда пытаются определить что это. Дзадзен это "просто сидение" (сикантадза) для тех кто сидит в дзадзен. Для многих формально знакомых с этой "техникой" это просто трата времени сидя лицом к стене, ничего не делая. Дзадзен настолько прост что понять его очень непросто. 
Что же это? 
Это форма выражения нашего существования, удобная и собранная форма тела и сознания. Это момент в котором внимание наблюдает существование самое себя. Это "практика" я-есмь, удобная и свободная от помех и направление внимание на чистое осознавание. Дзадзен не является практикой ничего кроме осознавания самого сидения поэтому его называют "бесполезным". В нём нет пользы как мы её понимаем для дальнейшей жизни и будущего. Он бесценен но стоит только сесть с мыслью о достижении и делания важного дела и дзадзен упущен. Дзадзен это самоосознавание и поэтому его называют "практикой без практики" так как себя самого невозможно практиковать. Рамана Махарши сказал: "Не медитируйте-просто будьте." Это и есть дзадзен. С.Судзуки проводил параллель между дзадзен и походом в уборную, указывая на то, что как и в случае с уборной где мы оставляем всё переваренное раньше чтобы не отравлять организм так и дзадзен это разгрузка ума от всего набросанного нами за день. 
Практика самоосознания в Дзен не упирается в сидение у стены поэтому неверно думать что это и есть суть дзенского подхода. Суть дзен в пoстоянном внимании к себе и тому,что происходит. В осознавании ощущения собственного присутствия как центра всего происходящего. 
У многих возникает вопрос: а зачем тогда сидеть если можно делать то что необходимо и просто практиковать это в повседневной жизни?
Ответ на это может потребовать не один десяток страниц но основное вкратце можно выразить так:
Кто вам сказал что дзадзен это не повседневная жизнь? Где граница между повседневной необходимостью и "духовными практиками"? Следование старым привычкам и образу жизни можно ли назвать свободой в противовес "нудному сидению у стены"? 
Уделяя время "проблемам" разве уделять время себе это преступление? 
Дзадзен это спусковой крючок выстреливающий заряд осознанности, положение в котором человек ощущает себя очень отчётливо, момент тотального внимания к себе неразбавленного эмоциями и человеческими отношениями. Это начало реки, ручеек безмолвия который перерастёт в необъятный поток тишины. Так случилось что такая форма сидения одна из наиболее удобных и в положении с прямой спиной нашему сознанию легче перестать прыгать с объекта на объект и начать сознавать собственное присутствие. 
Это тот момент когда всё возвращается к истоку. К безмолвию в самом центре нашего существа. Как олимпийский огонь, такое самовспоминание мы несём дальше, деавтоматизируя жизнь, проживая её как свидетель позволяя случаться тому, что случается без наших комментариев.
Это самое начало возвращения к себе. Дзадзен это практически все продвинутые практики даосизма дзогчена, индуизма, буддизма и многих других учений. "Безобъектная медитация." Суть выражения незнания и нахождения в состоянии до состояний. Бытийность. Приятие. Позволение Богу войти сюда. Вера Сущему, Творцу, доверие происходящему. Дзадзен это не поза для достижения. Являясь упражнением "по возвращению", для начинающих, в дальнейшем дзадзен становится просто выражением любви и "недеяния". 
Дзадзен случается так же как и всё остальное. Нет границы между повседневностью и дзадзеном. Нет ни начала ни конца дзадзен и это даёт нам представление о процессах нашего существования. Шёл. Сел. Посидел. Встал. Пошёл завтракать. Поехал на работу. Ничего не упущено. Всё идёт своим чередом... У всех кипят чувства а у меня кипит чай... И этим всё сказано... "

Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (30.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014), Паня (01.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Аллергия - говорят, это кармическое заболевание. Я давно думала над этим и кажется, поняла, почему и за что несу эту карму. Не буду вдаваться в личные подробности, но в моем случае это проявление имеет под собой основу - протест и неприятие рождения в данном социуме и в данном народе, который не ощущается как свой собственный.


Ну вообще-то Вам повезло, что в мире людей родились, а частности, см. Психологические причины аллергии  :Smilie:

----------

Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Aion, эти причины мне известны и осознаны мной ранее (см. посты выше). 




> в дзен, насколько я знаю, карму не отрабатывают, а пытаются понять откуда эти вопросы и выводы берутся.


Учителя дзен говорят, что нельзя игнорировать кармические механизмы, связь причины и следствия. Они есть и это факт реальности. 
А разве не отрабатывал свою карму тот монах из известной дзэн-притчи, который рождался лисой 500 раз подряд за отрицание закона причины-следствия для просветленного?

Корни кармической взаимосвязи врожденного заболевания и прошлых поступков и выборов мне давно стали понятны и после этого многое изменилось в сознании в сторону открытости миру и принятия всего происходящего.
Но на грубом, физическом уровне, маркеры негативной кармы до сих пор остались - в виде симптомов поллиноза. Это единственная неприятность, которую доставляет мне мое тело полтора месяца в году, в остальном с детства у меня не было никаких проблем со здоровьем, хороший тонус и активный образ жизни, и иногда мне даже казалось, что те, кто постоянно плохо себя чувствуют, часто притворяются :Smilie:

----------


## AndyZ

> Учителя дзен говорят, что нельзя игнорировать кармические механизмы, связь причины и следствия. Они есть и это факт реальности. 
> А разве не отрабатывал свою карму тот монах из известной дзэн-притчи, который рождался лисой 500 раз подряд за отрицание закона причины-следствия для просветленного?
> 
> Корни кармической взаимосвязи врожденного заболевания и прошлых поступков и выборов мне давно стали понятны и после этого многое изменилось в сознании в сторону открытости миру и принятия всего происходящего.
> Но на грубом, физическом уровне, маркеры негативной кармы до сих пор остались - в виде симптомов поллиноза. Это единственная неприятность, которую доставляет мне мое тело полтора месяца в году, в остальном с детства у меня не было никаких проблем со здоровьем, хороший тонус и активный образ жизни, и иногда мне даже казалось, что те, кто постоянно плохо себя чувствуют, часто притворяются


Я не говорю игнорировать причину и следствие…просто Вы написали:



> «Я давно думала над этим и кажется, поняла, почему и за что несу эту карму.»


Так в Дзен не рассуждают.  Т.е. были причины возникновения аллергии – она возникла, а «зачем» она возникла- этот вопрос нашего с вами ума и к аллергии отношения не имеет.

ПС. в том же коане про лису, в комментарии Вумена написано, что монах, который провел 500 жизней в теле лисы, полностью насладился ими  :Smilie: 

"Not falling into causation." Why was he turned into a fox? "Not ignoring causation." Why was he released from the fox body? If you have an eye to see through this, then you will know that the former head of the monastery did enjoy his five hundred happy blessed lives as a fox.

----------

Ольга Карпова (06.08.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Доброго времени всем!
Моя практика продолжается, как обычно. во время дзадзэн даже восстанавливается носовое дыхание. делаю упражнения на растяжку, стало легче сидеть, поза стала более устойчивой, дзадзэн стал получаться больше по времени и с меньшей болью.

Вопрос: можно ли (или нужно ли) рецитировать какую либо мантру на четках или просто в уме? принята ли в дзэн-буддизме такая практика? обязательна ли для этого передача мантры от мастера?  (лунг, как говорят в ваджраяне, какой эквивалент этому термину в дзэн - не знаю, если кто-то знает, подскажите)
Внутренняя потребность повторять мантру возникла с некоторых пор без моих усилий. До этого был большой перерыв, долго не брала четки в руки со времени ухода из шиваизма.





> Так в Дзен не рассуждают.  Т.е. были причины возникновения аллергии – она возникла, а «зачем» она возникла- этот вопрос нашего с вами ума и к аллергии отношения не имеет.


Не буду спорить с Вами, но поясню, как я ощущаю: если человек ясно осознал причину кармического ответа, он уйдет с дороги, ведущей по граблям и ошибкам и прервет цепь их повторения. по крайней мере, для себя я сделала выводы о своих поступках и выборах...

Спасибо за ответы! _()_

----------


## Алик

> Доброго времени всем!
> Моя практика продолжается, как обычно. во время дзадзэн даже восстанавливается носовое дыхание. делаю упражнения на растяжку, стало легче сидеть, поза стала более устойчивой, дзадзэн стал получаться больше по времени и с меньшей болью.
> 
> Вопрос: можно ли (или нужно ли) рецитировать какую либо мантру на четках или просто в уме? принята ли в дзэн-буддизме такая практика? обязательна ли для этого передача мантры от мастера?  (лунг, как говорят в ваджраяне, какой эквивалент этому термину в дзэн - не знаю, если кто-то знает, подскажите)
> Внутренняя потребность повторять мантру возникла с некоторых пор без моих усилий. До этого был большой перерыв, долго не брала четки в руки со времени ухода из шиваизма.
> 
> 
> 
> Не буду спорить с Вами, но поясню, как я ощущаю: если человек ясно осознал причину кармического ответа, он уйдет с дороги, ведущей по граблям и ошибкам и прервет цепь их повторения. по крайней мере, для себя я сделала выводы о своих поступках и выборах...
> ...


Мантра нужна для того, чтобы очистить рассудок от  мыслей и образов. Когда рассудок замолчит, мантру повторять уже будет некому ). Мантра повторяется или вслух, или в уме. Четки в дза-дзен не используются. Мантру выбирайте любую по своему желанию. Дзен-мастер Сунг Сан говорил, что вместо мантр можно петь даже "Кока-кола", если есть уверенность, что это работает.

----------

Паня (07.08.2014), Сергей Ч (07.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Мантра - это некий придуманный язык, не обозначающий никакие объекты.
С ними проще.
У меня при словах "Кока-кола" куча ненужных ассоциация возникает.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.08.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Доброго времени всем!
> Моя практика продолжается, как обычно. во время дзадзэн даже восстанавливается носовое дыхание. делаю упражнения на растяжку, стало легче сидеть, поза стала более устойчивой, дзадзэн стал получаться больше по времени и с меньшей болью.
> 
> Вопрос: можно ли (или нужно ли) рецитировать какую либо мантру на четках или просто в уме? принята ли в дзэн-буддизме такая практика? обязательна ли для этого передача мантры от мастера?  (лунг, как говорят в ваджраяне, какой эквивалент этому термину в дзэн - не знаю, если кто-то знает, подскажите)
> Внутренняя потребность повторять мантру возникла с некоторых пор без моих усилий. До этого был большой перерыв, долго не брала четки в руки со времени ухода из шиваизма.
> 
> 
> 
> Не буду спорить с Вами, но поясню, как я ощущаю: если человек ясно осознал причину кармического ответа, он уйдет с дороги, ведущей по граблям и ошибкам и прервет цепь их повторения. по крайней мере, для себя я сделала выводы о своих поступках и выборах...
> ...


Вот здесь есть про мантры, которыми пользуются корейские дзен-буддисты: http://zendao.ru/library/medicin_buddha

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (07.08.2014), Паня (11.08.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Nuke, спасибо за ссылку.

Сангха, можно попросить конкретных ответов и советов?
Роль рецитации мантр в практике дзэн?
Один знакомый практик не рекомендовал мне (как начинающей) вообще касаться никаких мантр, а концентрировать внимание только на дыхании. якобы, для начинающих мантры не приносят эффекта.
Правда ли это и почему?

----------


## AndyZ

> Nuke, спасибо за ссылку.
> 
> Сангха, можно попросить конкретных ответов и советов?
> Роль рецитации мантр в практике дзэн?
> Один знакомый практик не рекомендовал мне (как начинающей) вообще касаться никаких мантр, а концентрировать внимание только на дыхании. якобы, для начинающих мантры не приносят эффекта.
> Правда ли это и почему?


В Сото никаких мантр нет, только шикантаза. Как тут уже выше сказали, мантра это лишь один из инструментов буддизма, и вкладывать туда какой-то сакральный смысл - не стоит. Хотя в Тибетском буддизме, может, и другое отношение. В дзен много других методов, я например, вижу что работы с некоторыми коанами, это как работа с мантрой. При работе с Му, ученик должен концентрироваться на Му и повторять много раз, но без учителя, я бы не начинал, т.к. не будет должного контроля. В вашей ситуации, когда нет возможности общения с учителем, я бы просто работал с дыханием и шикантазой.

----------

Влад К (11.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (08.08.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Спасибо, AndyZ. вот это уже конкретика.

Еще вопрос: о заупокойных ритуалах в дзэн.
Или проще: что я могу сделать для своих покойных родителей и родственников? как можно помочь им в рамках практики дзэн?
Конечно, можно пойти в церковь и заказать службы заупокой (т.к. они умерли православными).
Но что может практик дзэн? не священник дзэн, а рядовой человек, как я?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Nuke, спасибо за ссылку.
> 
> Сангха, можно попросить конкретных ответов и советов?
> Роль рецитации мантр в практике дзэн?
> Один знакомый практик не рекомендовал мне (как начинающей) вообще касаться никаких мантр, а концентрировать внимание только на дыхании. якобы, для начинающих мантры не приносят эффекта.
> Правда ли это и почему?


Вот здесь Дзен Мастер Сеунг Сан советует для хорошего перерождения умершей сестры одной студентки читать по 3,000 мантр Джи Джанг Босаль ежедневно на протяжении 49ти дней:



> You want to know how to help your sister. I already told you, but if you want to do something special, Buddhism has a mantra for dead people: Ji Jang Bosal. Try Ji Jang Bosal 3,000 times a day for forty-nine days. Then your sister will be born again in a good body.


Оригинал тут: http://www.kwanumzen.org/?teaching=the-human-route-2.

По поводу роли мантр в практике дзен я спрашивал у одного из учителей Дхармы школы Кван Ум и она сказала, что мантра, как и любая другая практика помогает понять человеку, что мысли приходят и уходят, она как якорь, за который можно держаться и не идти на поводу у мыслей.

Вообще, можете вот здесь сами задать вопрос учителям Дхармы школы Кван Ум: http://www.kwanumzen.org/getting-started/ask-a-teacher/

----------

Алик (10.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Один знакомый практик не рекомендовал мне (как начинающей) вообще касаться никаких мантр, а концентрировать внимание только на дыхании. якобы, для начинающих мантры не приносят эффекта.
> Правда ли это и почему?


Вам стоит самой попробовать и выяснить что эффективнее. Обычно все так и делают, исследуют всякие техники. Как говорят люди опытные, у среднестатистического европейского практика сейчас на это уходит примерно 15-20 лет. За этот срок обычно полностью исчерпываются идеи какая практика  должна быть, после чего собственно и начинается практика дзэн. )

----------

Ho Shim (05.06.2015), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

> По поводу роли мантр в практике дзен я спрашивал у одного из учителей Дхармы школы Кван Ум и она сказала, что мантра, как и любая другая практика помогает понять человеку, что мысли приходят и уходят, она как якорь, за который можно держаться и не идти на поводу у мыслей.


Спасибо, Вы идеально точно выразили мои ощущения! Я не хотела спорить с людьми, более опытными, чем я, утверждающими ненужность мантр в практике новичка дзэн. Но чувствовала, что это не так. мне нужен якорь внутри сознания, в то время, когда не сядешь дзадзэн - во время работы, в транспорте, просто во время каких-то дел. Конечно, идеально было бы сохранять и в это время состояние, аналогичное дзадзэн, концентрацию и счет дыхания, но в реальности для начинающего это невозможно. Мне говорили - мантра это всего лишь инструмент, неважно, на какой абракадабре концентрироваться, смысл не играет большое значения. Относительно себя я не могу с этим согласиться. Смысл, возвращающий сознание к воспоминанию о Трех Драгоценностях, служит значительной опорой и подпиткой. Я обязательно спрошу учителей Кван Ум об этом.

По поводу заупокойных обетов я пока не могу ничего решить. Буду собирать информацию. Если еще кто-то что-то может сказать здесь об этом, буду благодарна.

Есть перемены. Удивительно, но возвратилось прекрасное самочувствие. В этом сезоне моя летняя аллергия прошла намного легче и быстрее и сейчас уже закончилась! Хотя нередко тянется почти до сентября. Я не принимала никаких новых препаратов. Я просто не бросала свой регулярный дзадзэн 2 раза в сутки, даже в самом тяжелом состоянии, когда было невозможно полноценно дышать. И поработала над своим сознанием.
 Кое-что неожиданно для себя я поняла о боддхичите и о обетах боддхисаттвы. И о том, как реализовать это в обычной жизни и в повседневных отношениях с людьми. Раньше это было всегда для меня очень трудно, с моей асурской мизантропией. мое эгоистическое сознание всеми силами сопротивлялось боддхичите и оставалось на уровне теоретической осведомленности. Теперь словно шоры упали с глаз и я увидела себя и свои действия в новом свете, панорамно, за все прошедшие годы. У меня больше нет сомнений в смысле и цели моей жизни (и жизни каждого из нас).

Еще возник вопрос, тоже из разряда формальной практики:
Что в традиции дзэн принято произносить перед принятием пищи?

И еще: как называется используемый в буддийских ритуалах круглый деревянный инструмент, в который стучат деревянной палочкой?

----------

Алик (11.08.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> Еще возник вопрос, тоже из разряда формальной практики:
> Что в традиции дзэн принято произносить перед принятием пищи?


На сколько я знаю, нет какого-то единого текста. Я встречал различные вариации, но общий смысл таков:
(извините за корявый перевод, пользовался гуглом).

This food comes from the efforts
of all sentient beings past and present,
and is medicine for nourishment of our Practice.
We offer this meal of many virtues and tastes
to the Buddha, Dharma, and Sangha,
and to all life in every realm of existence.
May all sentient beings in the universe
be sufficiently nourished.


Эта еда происходит от усилий
всех живых существ прошлого и настоящего,
и является медициной для поддержания нашей практики.
Мы предлагаем эту еду, дающей много блага и вкусов
Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе,
и для всего живого во всех сферах существования.
Пусть все живые существа во Вселенной
будут достаточно накормлены.

----------

Алик (11.08.2014), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014)

----------


## AndyZ

> И еще: как называется используемый в буддийских ритуалах круглый деревянный инструмент, в который стучат деревянной палочкой?


Моктак, мокугё и др. названия

----------

Ольга Карпова (12.08.2014)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

Напишу сюда, так как наверное больше всего соответствует категории "сомнения". 

Относительно цели, которая определяется как "прекратить поиски цели". Каким образом это можно совмещать с современной не-буддистской цивилизацией? В которой мы собственно и живем.
Спортсмен готовится к олимпийским играм, его цель стать чемпионом мира. Тут он узнаёт что нужно прекратить поиски цели. Что ему нужно сделать?
Примеров много может быть - бизнесмен имеет цель повысить уровни продаж, домохозяйка имеет цель завести ребенка и т.д. 
В мире буддизма это естественным образом устранено - мы видим Тибет, где нет никакого бизнеса, спорта и остальных создающих цели сфер деятельности. Поэтому буддисты не открывали Америку, не создавали империй, не изобретали динамит, не летали на Луну. Им это не нужно и они это подтверждают своим образом жизни.

Каким должен быть буддист, живущий в мегаполисе, и решивший попрактиковать дзадзен в качестве антистрессовой программы? Он заканчивает занятия дзадзен, переодевается, и продолжает строить планы, продолжает искать цели.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Напишу сюда, так как наверное больше всего соответствует категории "сомнения". 
> 
> Относительно цели, которая определяется как "прекратить поиски цели". Каким образом это можно совмещать с современной не-буддистской цивилизацией? В которой мы собственно и живем.
> Спортсмен готовится к олимпийским играм, его цель стать чемпионом мира. Тут он узнаёт что нужно прекратить поиски цели. Что ему нужно сделать?
> Примеров много может быть - бизнесмен имеет цель повысить уровни продаж, домохозяйка имеет цель завести ребенка и т.д. 
> В мире буддизма это естественным образом устранено - мы видим Тибет, где нет никакого бизнеса, спорта и остальных создающих цели сфер деятельности. Поэтому буддисты не открывали Америку, не создавали империй, не изобретали динамит, не летали на Луну. Им это не нужно и они это подтверждают своим образом жизни.
> 
> Каким должен быть буддист, живущий в мегаполисе, и решивший попрактиковать дзадзен в качестве антистрессовой программы? Он заканчивает занятия дзадзен, переодевается, и продолжает строить планы, продолжает искать цели.


Япония, Южная Корея, Гонк Конг, Тай Вань и др азиатские тигры и драконы не в счет?

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Япония, Южная Корея, Гонк Конг, Тай Вань и др азиатские тигры и драконы не в счет?


Там разве нет мегаполисов? Как их образ жизни сочетается с отсутствием цели?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Там разве нет мегаполисов? Как их образ жизни сочетается с отсутствием цели?


В буддизме цель не избавление от цели, а избавления от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения... Мегаполис создает ваккум в общении, то есть отсутствия общения, грубо говоря одиночества, что приводит к другим последствиям, немного другим, не тем о которых вы писали.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> В буддизме цель не избавление от цели, а избавления от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения... Мегаполис создает ваккум в общении, то есть отсутствия общения, грубо говоря одиночества, что приводит к другим последствиям, немного другим, не тем о которых вы писали.


Что-то не то.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Что-то не то.


Буддизм это свобода, это избавление от различных клеш, эгоизма в том числе это больше чем отсутствие цели.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Буддизм это свобода, это избавление от различных клеш, эгоизма в том числе это больше чем отсутствие цели.


Меня больше интересует практическая плоскость, которую я описал в вопросе. "Больше чем отсутствие цели" меня тоже устраивает, больше, чем просто "отсутствие цели".

Завтра вы пойдете на работу, и целый день будете решать какие-то цели. Кроме того у вас есть цели на ближайшее и в средней перспективе будущее. Если бы вы жили в монастыре, или в горах, то было бы проще. Но все люди так не могут, поэтому 95% людей живут не так.

Кстати, почему именно буддизм для "избавления от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения... "? Для избавления от перечисленного существует еще десяток религий/учений.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Меня больше интересует практическая плоскость, которую я описал в вопросе. "Больше чем отсутствие цели" меня тоже устраивает, больше, чем просто "отсутствие цели".
> 
> Завтра вы пойдете на работу, и целый день будете решать какие-то цели. Кроме того у вас есть цели на ближайшее и в средней перспективе будущее. Если бы вы жили в монастыре, или в горах, то было бы проще. Но все люди так не могут, поэтому 95% людей живут не так.
> 
> Кстати, почему именно буддизм для "избавления от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения... "? Для избавления от перечисленного существует еще десяток религий/учений.


Согласен с вами религий и учений много и более полезно было бы не смешивать традиционные для своих культур воззрения на возрения буддизма. Тем более, что и цели или их отсутствие по сути индентичны.
Что касается целей, которые ставятся в миру, подход к ним в буддизме- выполнять их в совершенстве. То есть, развитие ума и избавление от неведения, клеш положительно сказывается и на все остальном.

----------

Алик (02.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Напишу сюда, так как наверное больше всего соответствует категории "сомнения". 
> 
> Относительно цели, которая определяется как "прекратить поиски цели". Каким образом это можно совмещать с современной не-буддистской цивилизацией? В которой мы собственно и живем.
> Спортсмен готовится к олимпийским играм, его цель стать чемпионом мира. Тут он узнаёт что нужно прекратить поиски цели. Что ему нужно сделать?
> Примеров много может быть - бизнесмен имеет цель повысить уровни продаж, домохозяйка имеет цель завести ребенка и т.д. 
> В мире буддизма это естественным образом устранено - мы видим Тибет, где нет никакого бизнеса, спорта и остальных создающих цели сфер деятельности. Поэтому буддисты не открывали Америку, не создавали империй, не изобретали динамит, не летали на Луну. Им это не нужно и они это подтверждают своим образом жизни.
> 
> Каким должен быть буддист, живущий в мегаполисе, и решивший попрактиковать дзадзен в качестве антистрессовой программы? Он заканчивает занятия дзадзен, переодевается, и продолжает строить планы, продолжает искать цели.


Прекращение поиска цели- это не цель, это всего лишь одна из уловок, для получения "прерывания", процесса делания одного- другим. (что сопровождается массой "побочек", недвойственностью, блаженством, для верующих- пресечением причины сансары, расторможение коры мозга..), если в стиле "дзогчен"- это не мешает функционировать, в иных стилях- уменьшает "вовлечённость" в процессы принятия одного за другое- между практиками..

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Прекращение поиска цели- это не цель, это всего лишь одна из уловок, для получения "прерывания", процесса делания одного- другим. (что сопровождается массой "побочек", недвойственностью, блаженством, для верующих- пресечением причины сансары, расторможение коры мозга..)


Хорошо. Что насчет остального?

Мне кажется человек небуддистского мира когда начинает пытаться практиковать буддизм, он просто делает вид что его практикует. "Избавление от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения..." - то же христианство, но заход с другой стороны. Долгая кропотливая дорога к Раю. Только там с огромными наполненными слезами глазами, а здесь в полном спокойствии.

Но небуддистский мир всегда жил и всегда будет жить целями. Тренера успеха говорят "Поставь себе цель! Определись чего ты хочешь!", а Дзен говорит "Какая цель? Ты уже ее достиг, оглянись, глупец". Хорошо, получается нам всем прямо сейчас можно (нужно?) остановиться там, где мы были на момент этого осознания?

----------


## Ersh

Когда вас что-то отвлекло просто возвращайтесь к счету дыхания

----------

Алик (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо. Что насчет остального?
> 
> Мне кажется человек небуддистского мира когда начинает пытаться практиковать буддизм, он просто делает вид что его практикует. "Избавление от страха, гнева, злости, жадности, неведения..." - то же христианство, но заход с другой стороны. Долгая кропотливая дорога к Раю. Только там с огромными наполненными слезами глазами, а здесь в полном спокойствии.
> 
> Но небуддистский мир всегда жил и всегда будет жить целями. Тренера успеха говорят "Поставь себе цель! Определись чего ты хочешь!", а Дзен говорит "Какая цель? Ты уже ее достиг, оглянись, глупец". Хорошо, получается нам всем прямо сейчас можно (нужно?) остановиться там, где мы были на момент этого осознания?


Я плохо знаком с традициями раздела- Дзен и Чань, но скажу из обобщения некого "буддизма". 
1-"Остановиться"- не надо, это разновидность тупости просто (насколько знаком с традициями раздела)- переживайте себя- и любой переживание к вам приходящее- напрямую (не принимайте движение рукой- за наблюдение за движением..и пр..)
2.Буддизм всё-же религия и если вам "не вериться"- из доступных источников- в некие высшие цели практики- значит судьба такой..
3. Сама практика "пресечения" и без религиозной нагрузки- имеет ряд полезных последствий для жизни.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> 2.Буддизм всё-же религия и если вам "не вериться"- из доступных источников- в некие высшие цели практики- значит судьба такой..


Это религия для тех, кому она нужна в виде религии. А психологи, ученые поняли что оттуда можно взять саму суть отдельно от религии, и принципы буддизма можно встретить во многих вещах. Так что мне лично как раз верится в некие высшие цели практики, но религиозных атрибутов я избегаю, просто не интересно.

Дзен - инструмент, способный вывернуть наизнанку мировосприятие, как минимум так утверждают мастера. И здесь нет никакой религии.

Но вот что будет с миром, когда все поголовно перестанут что-либо искать, об этом буддизм не подумал. Хотя, может и ничего страшного. Никто ведь не ставил нам задачу полететь на Марс.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это религия для тех, кому она нужна в виде религии. А психологи, ученые поняли что оттуда можно взять саму суть отдельно от религии, и принципы буддизма можно встретить во многих вещах. Так что мне лично как раз верится в некие высшие цели практики, но религиозных атрибутов я избегаю, просто не интересно.
> 
> Дзен - инструмент, способный вывернуть наизнанку мировосприятие, как минимум так утверждают мастера. И здесь нет никакой религии.
> 
> Но вот что будет с миром, когда все поголовно перестанут что-либо искать, об этом буддизм не подумал. Хотя, может и ничего страшного. Никто ведь не ставил нам задачу полететь на Марс.


Что станет с неким "миром", от некого "буддизма" я не в курсе (не знаком не с "миром" ни с "буддизмом"))
Психологи возможно что-то взяли из неких техник разных традиций- не знаю. Об учёных "взявших" что-то не слышал.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Об учёных "взявших" что-то не слышал.


Странно.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Это религия для тех, кому она нужна в виде религии. А психологи, ученые поняли что оттуда можно взять саму суть отдельно от религии, и принципы буддизма можно встретить во многих вещах. Так что мне лично как раз верится в некие высшие цели практики, но религиозных атрибутов я избегаю, просто не интересно.
> 
> Дзен - инструмент, способный вывернуть наизнанку мировосприятие, как минимум так утверждают мастера. И здесь нет никакой религии.
> 
> Но вот что будет с миром, когда все поголовно перестанут что-либо искать, об этом буддизм не подумал. Хотя, может и ничего страшного. Никто ведь не ставил нам задачу полететь на Марс.


Обращаются к духовному для полета на Марс? Вы в своем уме? Папа Римский, или еще кто либо разве ставят вам такие цели??? Индивиды обращаются для обретения счастья, покоя... Всего лишь.

Позвольте процитировать Ваджрную песню Гендюна Ринпоче:

*Счастье* нельзя обрести
благодаря воле
или вымученному усилию,
оно всегда уже присутствует,
совершенное и полное,
в расслабленности и беспечности.
Не беспокойся, ничего не нужно делать.
Всё, что происходит в уме,
не имеет ни малейшего значения,
поскольку не является реальным.
Не хватайся за это. Не оценивай.
Пускай всё разыграется само
- появится и уйдёт -
ничего не меняй.
Всё растворяется и начинается заново,
беспрерывно.
*Только наши поиски счастья
не дают нам его увидеть.*
Это напоминает радугу, за которой мы идём
и которой никогда не достигаем;
*поскольку счастья не существует,
и всё же оно всегда было здесь
и в каждое мгновение сопутствует тебе.
Не думай, что хорошие и плохие переживания реальны;
они как радужные миражи.
Желая достичь того, что невозможно объять,
Ты тщетно себя изнуряешь.
Как только ты "отпустишь" это стремление,
пространство покажет себя:
открытое, гостеприимное и удобное.*
Так наслаждайся им.
Всё уже ждёт тебя.
Не ищи более.
Не отправляйся в нехоженые джунгли,
чтобы найти слона,
который спокойно
стоит уже дома.
Ничего не делай.
Ничего не вынуждай.
Ничего не желай.
И всё произойдёт само собой.

----------

Алик (02.06.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Обращаются к духовному для полета на Марс? Вы в своем уме? Папа Римский, или еще кто либо разве ставят вам такие цели??? Индивиды обращаются для обретения счастья, покоя... Всего лишь.
> 
> Позвольте процитировать Ваджрную песню Гендюна Ринпоче:
> 
> *Счастье* нельзя обрести
> благодаря воле
> или вымученному усилию,
> оно всегда уже присутствует,
> совершенное и полное,
> ...


И что? Так нужно что-то делать или нет? При чем тут Папа Римский? Каждый человек сам для себя определяет цели и задачи. Мне не нужны задачи ни Папы Римского, ни Далай Ламы. 
Искать или не искать? Кто там в джунгли ходил? Христофор Колумб? Надо было ему ходить или можно было дома сидеть с таким же успехом?

Я совсем непонятные вопросы задаю? Мне кажется понятнее некуда.

----------


## Дубинин

> Искать или не искать? Кто там в джунгли ходил? Христофор Колумб? Надо было ему ходить или можно было дома сидеть с таким же успехом?
> 
> Я совсем непонятные вопросы задаю? Мне кажется понятнее некуда.


Так наоборот, вы вопросы задаёте о том, чего нет. Нет вообще некого "буддизма"- есть куча исторических сект- с разным пониманием конечной цели и ритуалистикой и техниками- впаянными в вековые уклады населения местности- где эта секта развивалась. Нет некого единого человечества, к которому некий единый буддизм обращается))
Это религии, с вполне религиозными (недоказуемыми и основанными на вере) мотивациями- выйти из круговорота шести миров сансары..и в идеале на алтарь этой цели кладётся жизнь. (ну или некий ньюэйж- из практик как расслабиться японцам-китайцам- корейцам- от потогонной системы труда..))

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Нет вообще некого "буддизма"- есть куча исторических сект- с разным пониманием конечной цели и ритуалистикой и техниками- впаянными в вековые уклады населения местности- где эта секта развивалась. Нет некого единого человечества, к которому некий единый буддизм обращается))


Это любой другой религии касается. Еще некоторые не могут разобраться где религия, а где церковь.




> Это религии, с вполне религиозными (недоказуемыми и основанными на вере) мотивациями- выйти из круговорота шести миров сансары..и в идеале на алтарь этой цели кладётся жизнь. (ну или некий ньюэйж- из практик как расслабиться японцам-китайцам- корейцам- от потогонной системы труда..))


Ну и отлично. Но как я уже говорил идеи буддизма спокойно существуют вне религии. Кому нравится - тот наряжается в оранжевую ткань, бреется налысо, слушает бубенчики и читает сутры. Кто не хочет - можно этого не делать, для осознания сути буддизма это не важно.

Песню Алдын Хадыс процитировал хорошую. Все как на подбор

-ничего не нужно делать
-ничего не меняй
-Не ищи
-не вынуждай
-не желай

Я утверждаю, что небуддийское общество, западного типа, не может жить по таким правилам. Кто хочет жить по таким правилам, тому придется удалиться в монастырь или ретрит. Офисный планктон, который практикует пару раз в неделю дзадзен или йогу, а потом дальше живет по своим привычкам небуддийской цивилизации - это не буддисты, это хобби такое просто у людей. Но вдруг? Вдруг кто-то знает как. Поэтому интересуюсь.

----------


## Дубинин

Что как? Практиковать избавление от сансары, и заниматься обычной деятельностью? (вы-же не хотите религии- а сансара это религиозный постулат- для вас никак))

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Что как? Практиковать избавление от сансары, и заниматься обычной деятельностью?


Да, практиковать избавление от сансары, и заниматься обычной деятельностью. Только не практиковать ради практикования, а для просветления, иначе это то же христианство, не иначе, я уже говорил.




> вы-же не хотите религии- а сансара это религиозный постулат- для вас никак))


А эрхардовский семинар-тренинг - что?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это любой другой религии касается. Еще некоторые не могут разобраться где религия, а где церковь.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и отлично. Но как я уже говорил идеи буддизма спокойно существуют вне религии. Кому нравится - тот наряжается в оранжевую ткань, бреется налысо, слушает бубенчики и читает сутры. Кто не хочет - можно этого не делать, для осознания сути буддизма это не важно.
> 
> Я утверждаю, что небуддийское общество, западного типа, не может жить по таким правилам. Кто хочет жить по таким правилам, тому придется удалиться в монастырь или ретрит. Офисный планктон, который практикует пару раз в неделю дзадзен или йогу, а потом дальше живет по своим привычкам небуддийской цивилизации - это не буддисты, это хобби такое просто у людей. Но вдруг? Вдруг кто-то знает как. Поэтому интересуюсь.


У Вас есть некая цель, Вы видите возможность достижения этой цели с помощью определённого метода из Учения Будды,  Вы видите не соответствие современного образа жизни с Вашим пониманием образа жизни последователя Будды.

Я правильно понял.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> И что? Так нужно что-то делать или нет? При чем тут Папа Римский? Каждый человек сам для себя определяет цели и задачи. Мне не нужны задачи ни Папы Римского, ни Далай Ламы. 
> Искать или не искать? Кто там в джунгли ходил? Христофор Колумб? Надо было ему ходить или можно было дома сидеть с таким же успехом?
> 
> Я совсем непонятные вопросы задаю? Мне кажется понятнее некуда.


В этих стихах запечатана суть, соль того, о чем мы говорим, о чем спорим, что ищем и желаем достичь. По сути, честно говоря здесь речь идет о том, о чем написано столько книг и сказано столько слов, что что либо добавлять или как то комментировать их излишне - они совершенны...

----------


## Амир

> Я утверждаю, что небуддийское общество, западного типа, не может жить по таким правилам. Кто хочет жить по таким правилам, тому придется удалиться в монастырь или ретрит. Офисный планктон, который практикует пару раз в неделю дзадзен или йогу, а потом дальше живет по своим привычкам небуддийской цивилизации - это не буддисты, это хобби такое просто у людей. Но вдруг? Вдруг кто-то знает как. Поэтому интересуюсь.


Буддизм - это ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО срединный путь и все его постулаты должны трактоваться в аспекте этой "срединности", т.е. в отсутствии крайностей. Буддийский практик может и должен действовать "по обстоятельствам" какие бы они не были, просто его действия не обусловлены и не ограничены страстями и желаниями - вот пример "срединности".

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> У Вас есть некая цель, Вы видите возможность достижения этой цели с помощью определённого метода из Учения Будды,  Вы видите не соответствие современного образа жизни с Вашим пониманием образа жизни последователя Будды.
> 
> Я правильно понял.


Мы все еще уточняем вопрос? Хотелось бы уже перейти к ответам.
Цель у меня может и есть, но быть ее не должно.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> В этих стихах запечатана суть, соль того, о чем мы говорим, о чем спорим, что ищем и желаем достичь. По сути, честно говоря здесь речь идет о том, о чем написано столько книг и сказано столько слов, что что либо добавлять или как то комментировать их излишне - они совершенны...


Само собой. Мне тоже очень нравится. Но при чем тут окружающая вас (и нас) реальность. Для вас же не секрет что даже в азиатских странах, колыбелях буддизма, очень большой процент атеистов, то есть можно сказать НЕбуддистов, главным образом в городах конечно.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Буддизм - это ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО срединный путь и все его постулаты должны трактоваться в аспекте этой "срединности", т.е. в отсутствии крайностей. Буддийский практик может и должен действовать "по обстоятельствам" какие бы они не были, просто его действия не обусловлены и не ограничены страстями и желаниями - вот пример "срединности".


Ну хорошо. Мой пример спортсмена, который хочет стать чемпионом мира - какое ваше виденье его перспектив срединного пути?

----------


## Фил

> Ну хорошо. Мой пример спортсмена, который хочет стать чемпионом мира - какое ваше виденье его перспектив срединного пути?


 Ему очень трудно будет стать чемпионом мира, если он будет этого хотеть.
Желание победить, не-проиграть - адски закрепощает. Если Вы занимались какими то единоборствами - попробуйте выйти на спарринг с такой мыслью - сразу по тыкве получите.
Спортсмен действует быстрее мысли, мысль "надо выиграть" будет тормозить его реакцию.
Только оставив такие мысли и действуя спонтанно у него есть хоть какой-то шанс.

На тренировках ему нужна мотивация, чтобы продолжать, безусловно. Но это не цель "я хочу выиграть". Мотивация здесь "моя дхарма".

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (04.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вы писали "как совместим буддизм с жизнью в современном мегаполисе?".

А как бы Вы ответили на вопрос "Как вообще можно жить в современном мегаполисе? Это вообще жизнь или ее имитация?"
Но ничего, живем как-то.
И буддизм так же.

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (04.07.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Спортсмен готовится к олимпийским играм, его цель стать чемпионом мира. Тут он узнаёт что нужно прекратить поиски цели. Что ему нужно сделать?


Игры прошли. Чемпионом не стал. Идет к хорошему тренеру и спрашивает, - что ему нужно сделать чтобы стать чемпионом мира? И, тут ему говорят, что, все хорошо, но нужно прекратить поиски цели)) Троллинг? Отнюдь)




> Примеров много может быть - бизнесмен имеет цель повысить уровни продаж, домохозяйка имеет цель завести ребенка и т.д. 
> В мире буддизма это естественным образом устранено - мы видим Тибет, где нет никакого бизнеса, спорта и остальных создающих цели сфер деятельности. Поэтому буддисты не открывали Америку, не создавали империй, не изобретали динамит, не летали на Луну. Им это не нужно и они это подтверждают своим образом жизни.


Хорошую историю по этому поводу я помню, как один делец (бизнесменом его еще тогда трудно было назвать, - послевоенная Корея, разруха, нищета, человек спекулирует рисом и пытается делать радиоприменики, кажется) пришел к своему буддийскому _учителю_, пригласил его в "ресторан" и попросил совета. Долго говорил про суть проблемы, то да се. Учитель все это время молчал. Тут чел понял, что он его и не слушает вовсе, даже рассердился. "Как же так? У меня такие проблемы, а вы даже не слушаете, что я говорю!?" Посмотри, сказал тот, я уже доел свой рис, а ты не дошел и до половины. Тот немного осекся. А наставник продолджил, что, мол, насколько я понял, ты пытаешься сделать или дешевле или лучше. Но, это не вариант. Надо делать и дешевле и лучше. Иначе ты проиграешь. Угадайте, о какой корейской компании идет речь?)
Эта история несколько перекликается с историей, когда к Будде пришел советник из одного государства и спросил, как выиграть войну с соседней страной.





> Каким должен быть буддист, живущий в мегаполисе, и решивший попрактиковать дзадзен в качестве антистрессовой программы? Он заканчивает занятия дзадзен, переодевается, и продолжает строить планы, продолжает искать цели.


Вы пробовали практиковать дзадзен? "в качестве антистрессовой программы"?!? Не смешите мои тапочки. От него бегут как от огня))

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (04.07.2015), Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Угадайте, о какой корейской компании идет речь?)


 Samsung ? (ну кроме него только Hunday есть  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Само собой. Мне тоже очень нравится. Но при чем тут окружающая вас (и нас) реальность. Для вас же не секрет что даже в азиатских странах, колыбелях буддизма, очень большой процент атеистов, то есть можно сказать НЕбуддистов, главным образом в городах конечно.


Про реальность до сих пор речь не шла, вы говорили о цели, что её нет и тд. А реальность сейчас прозвучала впервые. Скорее всего, один вопрос отпал, теперь повился вопрос о реальности или о том каким все является на самом деле? Уточните пожалуйста, спасибо.

----------


## Амир

> Спортсмен готовится к олимпийским играм, его цель стать чемпионом мира. Тут он узнаёт что нужно прекратить поиски цели. Что ему нужно сделать?


Ну нет, так это не работает  :Smilie: . Спортсмен с перепугу решивший отказаться от целей просто перестаёт быть спортсменом  :Smilie: . Если спортсмен просто копирует видимые со стороны действия буддийского практика, то это принесёт не лучший плод, чем наморщенный как у Эйнштейна лоб в попытках что нибудь открыть новое в физике. 
Встать на путь - это не "вдруг", это серьёзный внутренний выбор, который меняет ВСЁ, а те или иные проявления - это просто проявления, как наморщенный лоб Эйнштейна, они вовсе не определяют наличие гениальной мысли.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы все еще уточняем вопрос? Хотелось бы уже перейти к ответам.
> Цель у меня может и есть, но быть ее не должно.


Всё ещё уточняем...

У Вас есть цель, у Вас есть средства реализации цели, осуществляйте реализацию. 

Каждый человек сам наделяет смыслом свою жизнь, что в западном обществе, что в восточном. Будда и Учителя лишь указывают направление, двигаться должны мы сами. И сейчас есть и раньше были достойные практики, как среди бхикшу, так и среди мирян. Внутренняя мотивация намного важней внешних обстоятельств.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Samsung ? (ну кроме него только Hunday есть  )


Вообще, речь шла о Hunday, но теперь, почитав интернет, я не уверен, что рассказчик был прав) Первоисточник истории тоже не удалось найти. Скорее всего, как обычно в байках Дзэн, вокруг зерна истины тонна малозначащих обстоятельств. Хотя, чеболей здесь достаточно. Изначально почти все они были _буддистскими_, поскольку генерал, при котором они появились, был большим его поклонником.

----------

Фил (06.06.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

До этого мы вроде бы говорили об отсутствии цели, а как оказалось все это время говорили о таковости, о реальности и возможно еще о чем то... Таааааак...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну хорошо. Мой пример спортсмена, который хочет стать чемпионом мира - какое ваше виденье его перспектив срединного пути?


Спортсмен, который хочет стать чемпионом мира понял Дзен и стал чемпионом.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ему очень трудно будет стать чемпионом мира, если он будет этого хотеть.
> Желание победить, не-проиграть - адски закрепощает. Если Вы занимались какими то единоборствами - попробуйте выйти на спарринг с такой мыслью - сразу по тыкве получите.
> Спортсмен действует быстрее мысли, мысль "надо выиграть" будет тормозить его реакцию.
> Только оставив такие мысли и действуя спонтанно у него есть хоть какой-то шанс.
> 
> На тренировках ему нужна мотивация, чтобы продолжать, безусловно. Но это не цель "я хочу выиграть". Мотивация здесь "моя дхарма".


Тут главное, слово моя. То о чём вы сказали это полная противоположность будда дхарме, потому что будда учил что нет я и нет моего, нет ничего что принадлежало бы этому я. Учение будды не для победителей. 

Важно начать действовать на миг раньше смерти которая идёт за единоборцем. Есть такая картинка с изображением петуха, и надписью, "игра "не смотри на петуха".Ты проиграл." Получается что нельзя думать о том, что надо что-то делать, а надо начать делать не тратя время на думание. А если подумал "надо взять себя в руки и прямо сейчас начать делать" то уже не смог на один миг опередить смерть, и проиграл и попадёшь во второй свет смерти.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Ему очень трудно будет стать чемпионом мира, если он будет этого хотеть.
> Желание победить, не-проиграть - адски закрепощает. Если Вы занимались какими то единоборствами - попробуйте выйти на спарринг с такой мыслью - сразу по тыкве получите.
> Спортсмен действует быстрее мысли, мысль "надо выиграть" будет тормозить его реакцию.
> Только оставив такие мысли и действуя спонтанно у него есть хоть какой-то шанс.
> 
> На тренировках ему нужна мотивация, чтобы продолжать, безусловно. Но это не цель "я хочу выиграть". Мотивация здесь "моя дхарма".


То есть на самом деле цель существует, но на ней не заостряется внимание?




> Вы писали "как совместим буддизм с жизнью в современном мегаполисе?".
> 
> А как бы Вы ответили на вопрос "Как вообще можно жить в современном мегаполисе? Это вообще жизнь или ее имитация?"
> Но ничего, живем как-то.
> И буддизм так же.


Как буддисту жить в мегаполисе. На самом деле я упоминал ЭСТ (эрхартовский семинар-тренинг) - двухдневный тренинг, направленный на то "чтобы повернуть жизнь в правильном направлении", как раз был очень популярен в США. Условно говоря "сатори за два дня".

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Игры прошли. Чемпионом не стал. Идет к хорошему тренеру и спрашивает, - что ему нужно сделать чтобы стать чемпионом мира? И, тут ему говорят, что, все хорошо, но нужно прекратить поиски цели)) Троллинг? Отнюдь)


Ну это то что называется "главное не победа, а участие". Бесцельно соревнуясь ведь можно выиграть только случайно? А случай - это судьба.




> Вы пробовали практиковать дзадзен? "в качестве антистрессовой программы"?!? Не смешите мои тапочки. От него бегут как от огня))


Я имею ввиду медитацию, йогу. Каждые пять метров фитнесс-центры такое предлагают.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Про реальность до сих пор речь не шла, вы говорили о цели, что её нет и тд. А реальность сейчас прозвучала впервые. Скорее всего, один вопрос отпал, теперь повился вопрос о реальности или о том каким все является на самом деле? Уточните пожалуйста, спасибо.


Для меня мир пустоты, ничегонеделанья и ничегонехотенья не стыкуется с окружающей реальностью. Окружающая реальность - это трамваи, машины, толпы людей, необходимость зарабатывать деньги и т.д. Нужно переключаться тумблером туда-сюда.
Не знаю видели вы фильм о китайских буддистах или нет, они бросают семьи, уходят из города в необжитые горы чтобы практиковать.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Ну нет, так это не работает . Спортсмен с перепугу решивший отказаться от целей просто перестаёт быть спортсменом .


Ну вот, и я об этом. Вы наверно разобрались в моем вопросе лучше всего. А как это работает?

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Каждый человек сам наделяет смыслом свою жизнь, что в западном обществе, что в восточном. Будда и Учителя лишь указывают направление, двигаться должны мы сами.


Но если наполнить свою жизнь по западным критериям погоней за успехом в бизнесе, семье, популярности и т.д, то в буддийском обществе это погоня за ничем, за ничего не стоющими вещами, в христианстве "суета сует".

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Спортсмен, который хочет стать чемпионом мира понял Дзен и стал чемпионом.


Зачем? Нет ведь оценки. Значит "чемпион" - формальное ничего не доказывающее понятие.
Мастера Дзен и не считали себя мастерами, хотя в глазах учеников были чемпионами Дзен.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> будда учил что нет я и нет моего, нет ничего что принадлежало бы этому я. Учение будды не для победителей.


Согласен. Но точнее "и не для победителей и не для непобедителей".




> Важно начать действовать на миг раньше смерти которая идёт за единоборцем. Есть такая картинка с изображением петуха, и надписью, "игра "не смотри на петуха".Ты проиграл." Получается что нельзя думать о том, что надо что-то делать, а надо начать делать не тратя время на думание. А если подумал "надо взять себя в руки и прямо сейчас начать делать" то уже не смог на один миг опередить смерть, и проиграл и попадёшь во второй свет смерти.


Это сложнее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но если наполнить свою жизнь по западным критериям погоней за успехом в бизнесе, семье, популярности и т.д, то в буддийском обществе это погоня за ничем, за ничего не стоющими вещами, в христианстве "суета сует".


Мне Ваше описание буддийского общества больше напоминает славянский менталитет.

Вы были хоть в одной традиционно буддийской стране?

----------


## Фил

Что такое успех в семье?
Что такое популярность? Где?!
Что такое успех в бизнесе?
Если Вы бизнесмен и не член ОПГ - значит у Вас свое дело, Вам какой либо "успех" иррелевантен.

Если Вы работаете по найму и подразумеваете под этим карьерный рост - то это просто способ капиталиста платить Вам меньше, чтобы Вы работали за "успех". Не нужен такой "успех" никому.

Да и вообще, это не западные критерии. Это критерии общества потребления. Фетишизм вещей. Знаете как удобно жить в мегаполисе отказавшись от фетишизма вещей? К Вашим услугам круглосуточно миллионы удобных и дешевых вещей, тысячи торговых центров и у Вас есть вещи о которых 20 лет назад и мечтать невозможно было.

Но это если Вы пользуетесь вещами, а не вещи используют Вас. Никакой суеты.

----------

Алик (09.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть на самом деле цель существует, но на ней не заостряется внимание?
> 
> 
> 
> Как буддисту жить в мегаполисе. На самом деле я упоминал ЭСТ (эрхартовский семинар-тренинг) - двухдневный тренинг, направленный на то "чтобы повернуть жизнь в правильном направлении", как раз был очень популярен в США. Условно говоря "сатори за два дня".


Ну если сказать, что существуют миллионы целей и куда бы ты не пошёл, то гарантированно какой нибудь цели достигнешь - уместно ли это называть целью?
"Все дороги ведут в вон-там"

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Зачем? Нет ведь оценки. Значит "чемпион" - формальное ничего не доказывающее понятие.
> Мастера Дзен и не считали себя мастерами, хотя в глазах учеников были чемпионами Дзен.


Чемпионом в глазах тех, кто оценивает. С другой стороны, вся наша жизнь в неведении это как движение в тьме, с редкими проблесками молнии, озаряющими путь. Но, достижение нирваны сравнимо с сансарой тем, что если сансара это нахождение в комнате в кромешной темноте, то нирвана в той же самой комнате, но с ярким светом, а значит, таким образом и цели и задачи более ясно и четко видны. Нам же живущим во тьме пихают различные ложные ценности и цели, которые достичь не реально, или мы сами пытаемся поймать песок уходящий сквозь пальцы или ветер руками. Вот об этом то речь. А не о Луне, Марсе, чемпионстве и тд...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Для меня мир пустоты, ничегонеделанья и ничегонехотенья не стыкуется с окружающей реальностью. Окружающая реальность - это трамваи, машины, толпы людей, необходимость зарабатывать деньги и т.д. Нужно переключаться тумблером туда-сюда.
> Не знаю видели вы фильм о китайских буддистах или нет, они бросают семьи, уходят из города в необжитые горы чтобы практиковать.


Не надо впадать в крайности. Одно без другого не существует - форма есть пустота, а пустота форма. Здесь следует понимать, что форма это материя форма, а пустота это ум. Нельзя сказать что он реально существует, его невозможно потрогать и тд. Это легко понимается и с точки зрения естественных наук, включая мельчайшие частицы. Так понимать проще? Все остальное это пустопорожняя брехня, которую рождает дуалистическое воображение. На самом деле все гораздо проще, если вы обуздаете гнев, ум и тд.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Что такое успех в семье?
> Что такое популярность? Где?!
> Что такое успех в бизнесе?
> Если Вы бизнесмен и не член ОПГ - значит у Вас свое дело, Вам какой либо "успех" иррелевантен.
> 
> Если Вы работаете по найму и подразумеваете под этим карьерный рост - то это просто способ капиталиста платить Вам меньше, чтобы Вы работали за "успех". Не нужен такой "успех" никому.
> 
> Да и вообще, это не западные критерии. Это критерии общества потребления. Фетишизм вещей. Знаете как удобно жить в мегаполисе отказавшись от фетишизма вещей? К Вашим услугам круглосуточно миллионы удобных и дешевых вещей, тысячи торговых центров и у Вас есть вещи о которых 20 лет назад и мечтать невозможно было.
> 
> Но это если Вы пользуетесь вещами, а не вещи используют Вас. Никакой суеты.


Можно попробовать рассмотреть это, напримере допустим событий, разворачивовшихся в годы ВОВ. Допустим цели и задачи гитлеровцев. Или например цели и задачи Крестовых Походов против нехристей и сарацинов в Средневековье, охота на ведьм, костры инквизиции - Коперник и пр. И самое главное Успех всех этих богоугодных и благородных деяний! Роли и места пустопорожне обманутого солдата, гражданина и тд. С теми познаниями и сегодняшним мироощущением.  То есть, зри в корень!

----------

Фил (09.06.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Ну вот, и я об этом. Вы наверно разобрались в моем вопросе лучше всего. А как это работает?


Я думаю, что вы и сами знаете как это работает  :Smilie: . Использование духовных практик для решения локальных относительных проблем ни к чему не приведёт т.к. практика при таком целеполагании перестаёт быть практикой. Можно, конечно, опереться на "четыре благородные истины" и для того, что бы не страдать от проигрыша перестать заниматься спортом (для примера)  :Smilie: . Но буддийских практик, направленных на усугубление своего обособленного существования просто не существует, они все в другом направлении.
Вот мы и получаем, что для того чтоб куда-то "доехать" на любой буддийской колеснице, надо сперва в неё забраться, а это прежде всего правильное намерение. И в этом случае устаканивание относительных моментов в жизни является "бесплатным приложением".

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Мне Ваше описание буддийского общества больше напоминает славянский менталитет.
> 
> Вы были хоть в одной традиционно буддийской стране?


У меня нет описания. "Буддийское общество" - это может население какой-то тибетской или китайской деревушки, или монастыря. Там все пропитано буддизмом. А "буддийская страна" - это что такое? Не знаю таких.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Можно попробовать рассмотреть это, напримере допустим событий, разворачивовшихся в годы ВОВ. Допустим цели и задачи гитлеровцев. Или например цели и задачи Крестовых Походов против нехристей и сарацинов в Средневековье, охота на ведьм, костры инквизиции - Коперник и пр. И самое главное Успех всех этих богоугодных и благородных деяний! Роли и места пустопорожне обманутого солдата, гражданина и тд. С теми познаниями и сегодняшним мироощущением.  То есть, зри в корень!


Ну хорошо. Это вы навели сомнительные с точки зрения морали цели. А к примеру цель создать лекарство, поймать преступника, построить что-нибудь, приносящее пользу?

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Я думаю, что вы и сами знаете как это работает . Использование духовных практик для решения локальных относительных проблем ни к чему не приведёт т.к. практика при таком целеполагании перестаёт быть практикой. Можно, конечно, опереться на "четыре благородные истины" и для того, что бы не страдать от проигрыша перестать заниматься спортом (для примера) . Но буддийских практик, направленных на усугубление своего обособленного существования просто не существует, они все в другом направлении.
> Вот мы и получаем, что для того чтоб куда-то "доехать" на любой буддийской колеснице, надо сперва в неё забраться, а это прежде всего правильное намерение. И в этом случае устаканивание относительных моментов в жизни является "бесплатным приложением".


Ну раз есть такое "бесплатное приложение", значит все-таки годится для решения "локальных проблем". Все-таки йога - это духовная практика, а у нас из нее сделали обычную гимнастику. Так и с многими другими восточными учениями, их суть адаптирована под разные методики. Вы наверно имеете в виду что отталкиваться нужно именно от религии. Как по мне главное результат.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Чемпионом в глазах тех, кто оценивает. С другой стороны, вся наша жизнь в неведении это как движение в тьме, с редкими проблесками молнии, озаряющими путь. Но, достижение нирваны сравнимо с сансарой тем, что если сансара это нахождение в комнате в кромешной темноте, то нирвана в той же самой комнате, но с ярким светом, а значит, таким образом и цели и задачи более ясно и четко видны. Нам же живущим во тьме пихают различные ложные ценности и цели, которые достичь не реально, или мы сами пытаемся поймать песок уходящий сквозь пальцы или ветер руками. Вот об этом то речь. А не о Луне, Марсе, чемпионстве и тд...


Значит не имеет никакого смысла такое понятие как "прогресс".

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Значит не имеет никакого смысла такое понятие как "прогресс".


можно рассмотреть заданный вами вопрос с другой стороны - бизнес, капитал, и тд и религия и прогресс.

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Прогресс куда?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Прогресс куда?


Вы хотите удивить такими вопросами? Ну никуда, ладно, все пустота. Это по канонам буддизма.
А по канонам страны, в которой вы живете - к светлому будущему, к повышению производительности труда, уровня жизни и укреплению семьи, ячейки общества. А также к развитию авиастроения и космонавтики, расширению сотрудничества. Это далеко не все.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Прогресс куда?


В Алмазной сутре излагаются основы, понимание и изучение которых гораздо ценнее всех благ и целей, хотя с другой стороны изучение и понимание которых полностью преобразует цели, задачи и образ мышления. Здесь явно просматривается важное осуществление дела (bussinnes), целей, задач и понимания реальности - таким образом реализуется прогресс! ...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы хотите удивить такими вопросами? Ну никуда, ладно, все пустота. Это по канонам буддизма.
> А по канонам страны, в которой вы живете - к светлому будущему, к повышению производительности труда, уровня жизни и укреплению семьи, ячейки общества. А также к развитию авиастроения и космонавтики, расширению сотрудничества. Это далеко не все.


Мы наш мы новый мир построим, кто был никем, тот станет всем!

----------


## Ersh

> А по канонам страны, в которой вы живете - к светлому будущему, к повышению производительности труда, уровня жизни и укреплению семьи, ячейки общества. А также к развитию авиастроения и космонавтики, расширению сотрудничества. Это далеко не все.


А вот это все выходит за рамки тематики форума

----------

Алдын Хадыс (15.06.2015), Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> А вот это все выходит за рамки тематики форума


Но за рамки жизни не выходит.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Но за рамки жизни не выходит.


Примите во внимание то, что спокойный, уравновешенный, сострадательный, честный и умный гражданин, гораздо полезен для своей страны, чем куча чванливых, наглых и воровитых граждан. Несмотря на весь прогресс человеческие проблемы никуда не уходят, а еще более усугубляются. И если кто то находит таким образом свое место в жизни, свое мироощущение это нельзя не приветствовать, согласитесь. Не важно при этом к какой конфессии и религии себя индентифицирует индивид.

----------


## Фил

> Вы хотите удивить такими вопросами? Ну никуда, ладно, все пустота. Это по канонам буддизма.
> А по канонам страны, в которой вы живете - к светлому будущему, к повышению производительности труда, уровня жизни и укреплению семьи, ячейки общества. А также к развитию авиастроения и космонавтики, расширению сотрудничества. Это далеко не все.


А почему Вы не написали:
"Выиграть чемпионат мира по футболу" ?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (15.06.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, давайте вернемся к теме топика.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну хорошо. Мой пример спортсмена, который хочет стать чемпионом мира - какое ваше виденье его перспектив срединного пути?


То что вы утверждаете полное заблуждение и непонимание - неведение...

----------

Алик (25.06.2015)

----------

